# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Test your Japaneseness !

## Maciamo

Alright, this test was made by me and can still be improved. Feel free to add more. But here we go. Count the number of yes for each category, so that you know how Japanese you are from 0 to 10 for each, then in total (Japanese are welcome to take the test too  :Smiling:  ) :

*Food*

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi
2) Natto
3) Hijiki
4) Oden
5) Tofu
6) Umeboshi
7) Takuan
8) Fried fish
9) Whale
10) Miso soup

*Etiquette*

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house
2) slurp your ramen
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)
5) bow when you talk on the phone 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone
8) avoid teling people directly what you think
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.

*Cultural adaptation*

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon
2) bear Japanese TV programmes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand 
4) sit in "seiza"

Do you :

5) like J-pop
6) like kabuki
7) read manga
8) like sumo
9) like everything that is cute
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)

I am a little bit ashamed that I scored only 9-6-5 - but I was severe enough to exclude things I can't really do or don't really like. Actually, nothing bothers me very much, except the smell of natto. I can't slurp my ramen eventhough I try, can't refrain from eating outside or standing (and can't understand why Japanese have invented such stupid rules), then of course, I am too frank to have a tatemae side.

----------


## dreamer

*Food*

8yes I can't bear Natto and Never tried Hijiki... -_-

*Etiquette*

6 yes here ^^' I don't slurp my ramen don't bow to the phone Never bought an omiyage and I don't take bath like japanese people  :Blush:  
*Cultural adaptation*

Hum...7 yes here because I can't even ride a bicycle even without an umbrella, bear Kabuki and I find sumo boring (sorry for those who like this sport)

Well...I'm above average I guess...

----------


## kirei_na_me

*Food*

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi-*yes*
2) Natto-*no*
3) Hijiki-*yes*
4) Oden-*yes*
5) Tofu-*yes*
6) Umeboshi-*no*
7) Takuan-*no*
8) Fried fish-*yes*
9) Whale-*no*
10) Miso soup-*yes*

*Total = 6*

*Etiquette*

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house-*yes*
2) slurp your ramen-*no*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong-*no*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)-*no*
5) bow when you talk on the phone-*no*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)-*yes*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone-*yes*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think-*yes (but I've always been like that)*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath-*no*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.-*no*

*Total = 4*

*Cultural adaptation*

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon-*yes*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes-*no*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand-*yes*
4) sit in "seiza"-*no (not for long, anyway)*

Do you :

5) like J-pop-*no, no, no*
6) like kabuki-*yes*
7) read manga-*no*
8) like sumo-*yes*
9) like everything that is cute-*no*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)-*yes*

*Total = 5*

----------


## Golgo_13

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi YES
2) Natto YES
3) Hijiki YES
4) Oden YES
5) Tofu YES
6) Umeboshi YES
7) Takuan YES
8) Fried fish YES
9) Whale NO WAY
10) Miso soup YES

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house YES
2) slurp your ramen YES
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong NO WAY
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) NOT ALL THE TIME
5) bow when you talk on the phone NEVER
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) OCCASIONALLY
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone OFTEN
8) avoid teling people directly what you think NO
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath NO
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. NO

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon YES
2) bear Japanese TV programmes ARE YOU KIDDING? I PAY MONEY AND RENT THE VIDEOS
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand NO
4) sit in "seiza" NOT WITH MY ARTHRITIC KNEE

Do you :

5) like J-pop NO
6) like kabuki NO
7) read manga GOLGO 13
8) like sumo YES
9) like everything that is cute ONLY SOME THINGS
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) YES


WERE YOU BORN IN JAPAN OR HAVE YOU LIVED IN JAPAN? Yes.

----------


## Elgin

*Food*

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi *no* 
2) Natto *never tried* 
3) Hijiki *never tried* 
4) Oden *yes* 
5) Tofu *never tried* 
6) Umeboshi *never tried* 
7) Takuan *never tried* 
8) Fried fish *yes* 
9) Whale *never tried* 
10) Miso soup *never tried* 

*Etiquette*

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *yes* 
2) slurp your ramen *yes*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *no*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *no*
5) bow when you talk on the phone *no*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *no*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone *no*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think *no*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath *no*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. *no*

*Cultural adaptation*

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon *no*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *yes*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *no*
4) sit in "seiza" *not for long*

Do you :

5) like J-pop *yes fir J-rock*
6) like kabuki *I don't know what that is*
7) read manga *no*
8) like sumo *yes*
9) like everything that is cute *no*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *yes*

*8/30 total , right!*

----------


## Kuro_Tsubasa69

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi *Yes* 
2) Natto *No*
3) Hijiki *No*
4) Oden *No*
5) Tofu *Yes*
6) Umeboshi *No*
7) Takuan *No*
8) Fried fish *yes*
9) Whale *No*
10) Miso soup *Yes*

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *Yes* 
2) slurp your ramen *Yes* (Always get yelled at for doing such!  :Blush: .)
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *Yes* 
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *Yes* 
5) bow when you talk on the phone *No* 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *No* 
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone *Yes* 
8) avoid teling people directly what you think *Yes* 
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath *Yes* 
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. *No* (Impossible!  :Bikkuri: .) 

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon *Yes* 
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *Yes* 
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *Yes* 
4) sit in "seiza" *No* 

Do you :

5) like J-pop *Yes* 
6) like kabuki *Yes* 
7) read manga *Yes* 
8) like sumo *No* 
9) like everything that is cute *No* 
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *Yes* 


TOTALS:: 4 - 7 - 7  :Keitai:

----------


## neko_girl22

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi -*yes*
2) Natto - *no (well, only a little bit)*
3) Hijiki - *yes*
4) Oden - *yes (made it for dinner tonight  )*
5) Tofu - *yes*  
6) Umeboshi - *yes*
7) Takuan- *yes*
8) Fried fish - *yes*
9) Whale - *no (never tried)*
10) Miso soup - *yes (daily)*

*Etiquette*

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - *yes*
2) slurp your ramen - *yes (but it doesn't go very far...)*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - *no*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - *yes*
5) bow when you talk on the phone - *no* 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - *yes*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone -* yes*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - *yes*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - *yes*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - *yes (I don't snack)*

*Cultural adaptation*

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - *yes* 
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - *yes*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - *no ( I don't have a bike)*
4) sit in "seiza" - *no (well, for only 5, 10 minutes...)*

Do you :

5) like J-pop - *no, not really*
6) like kabuki -* yes*
7) read manga - *no*
8) like sumo -* not really*
9) like everything that is cute *no, not everything*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - *yes , I love them!*

*8/8/4*  :Smiling:

----------


## seimeinogakusei

*Food*
Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :
1) Sushi- *Yes*
2) Natto- *No (never tried)* 
3) Hijiki-- *Yes*
4) Oden-- *No (never tried)* 
5) Tofu- *Yes*
6) Umeboshi- *Yes*
7) Takuan- *No (never tried)* 
8) Fried fish- *Yes*
9) Whale- *No (not trying)* 
10) Miso soup- *Yes*

*Etiquette*
Do you :
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house- *No. I'm in the US, that just wouldn't work out.* 
2) slurp your ramen- *Yes*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong- *Sometimes (I have a tendency to do this quite often.)*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)- *No* 
5) bow when you talk on the phone- *No* 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)- *No* 
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone- *Yes*
8) avoid telling people directly what you think- *Sometimes (another tendency)*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath- *No* 
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.- *No* 

*Cultural adaptation*
Can you :
1) Sleep on a futon- *Yes*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes- *Yes*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand- *No* 
4) sit in "seiza"- *Yes. Depends on the amount of time...how long are we talking?*

Do you :
5) like J-pop- *Yes*
6) like kabuki- *Yes*
7) read manga- *Yes*
8) like sumo- *Yes*
9) like everything that is cute- *Not everything, but a good amount*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)- *Yes*

Score = 6-4-9

This test showed me I have a hard time answering "yes" or "no" questions.  :Smiling:

----------


## Lina Inverse

*Food*
1) Sushi - hell no (I loathe anything that has to do with fish, raw or not)
2) Natto - no
3) Hijiki - yes
4) Oden - yes
5) Tofu - yes
6) Umeboshi - yes
7) Takuan - yes
8) Fried fish - no
9) Whale - no
10) Miso soup - yes

*6/10*

*Etiquette*
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - yes
2) slurp your ramen - yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - no
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - no
5) bow when you talk on the phone - no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - no
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - yes

*6/10*

*Cultural adaptation*
1) Sleep on a futon - yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - yes
4) sit in "seiza" - yes
5) like J-pop - yes
6) like kabuki - yes
7) read manga - yes
8) like sumo - yes
9) like everything that is cute - yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - yes

*10/10*

That's 6-6-10  :Cool:

----------


## den4

7-5-6 for me...
Other things on the Food category, I thought, was:
11) Eat Japanese curry thinking it's the real Indian style cuisine.
12) Drink Sake and know which brands are good for drinking and which are used for cooking.
13) Like eating the onigiri you find in the local kombini
14) Tonjiru
15) Ate beef sashimi (before mad cow became so rampant)
16) Ate fugu
17) Know how to prepare Nabe cuisine for winter months
18) Drink Ocha at every meal
19) Eat Maccha or Azuki Aisu (Ice Cream, and knew Aisu was Ice Cream before you read this)

Etiquette:
11) Fold the toilet paper into a triangle shape (for the guests to use) (done by women only, I believe)
12) Never wear your slippers inside the bathroom (particularly the toilet area), and never wear the toilet slippers outside the toilet area.
13) Know how to use them new-fangled toilets with the streaming water and heated seats without panicking.
14) Wear Engrish T-shirts and carry Engrish-labeled goods with pride and complete ignorance of their meaning.
15) Know when to say, "You use the chopsticks very well..." to your foreign guests.
16) Always know when to make common sense assessments of other people's stature or physique, such as "Gee, you are very tall!" or "You have such pale skin tone..."
17) Always know when to ask questions that you should know better...if you were outside of Japan, like asking a woman: "How old are you?"
18) Never fail to ask each new person you meet: "What is your sign?" (astrological), "What year animal are you?" (Chinese astrological) and "What is your blood type?"

Under cultural adaptation, I think these are appropriate:
11) Know what Flesh Sand is at your local kombini
12) Think nothing about having to pay gas by the liter
13) Hand out your business card when you meet new people with both hands and a bow
14) Drinking Calpis doesn't phase you anymore
15) Expect to find anything you want at some vending machine somewhere nearby

these are just a few that come to mind.....

----------


## playaa

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi YES
2) Natto NO
3) Hijiki NO
4) Oden NO
5) Tofu YES
6) Umeboshi NO
7) Takuan NO
8) Fried fish YES
9) Whale NO
10) Miso soup YES

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house YES
2) slurp your ramen YES
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong NO
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) NO
5) bow when you talk on the phone NO
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) YES
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone YES
8) avoid teling people directly what you think YES
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath YES
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. YES

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon YES
2) bear Japanese TV programmes YES
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand YES
4) sit in "seiza" YES

Do you :

5) like J-pop YES
6) like kabuki YES
7) read manga YES
8) like sumo YES
9) like everything that is cute NO
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) YES

----------


## jspecdan

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - yes
2) Natto - yes
3) Hijiki - no
4) Oden - yes
5) Tofu - yes
6) Umeboshi - yes
7) Takuan - no 
8) Fried fish - yes
9) Whale - no
10) Miso soup - yes

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - haha yes
2) slurp your ramen - of course, yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - no, i'm never wrong  :Hey there !:  
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - now that i think about it, yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone - yeah this too
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - yes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - yup, all the time
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - nope, i tell them to their face what i'm thinking
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - no
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - no

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - yes
4) sit in "seiza" - yes

Do you :

5) like J-pop - yes
6) like kabuki - no
7) read manga - yes
8) like sumo - yes
9) like everything that is cute - no
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - yes

----------


## Andy3004

Ok... here's my go:

1) Sushi - Yes (still prefer Sashimi over Sushi, though)
2) Natto - Yes (it goes very well with ika-sashimi, I think)
3) Hijiki - Yes
4) Oden - Yes (love it! Unfortunately none of the restaurants here have it.  :Sad:  )
5) Tofu - Yes
6) Umeboshi - Yes
7) Takuan - Yes
8) Fried fish - Yes
9) Whale - Yes
10) Miso soup- Yes

1) remove your shoes... - Yes (always did that, even before being introduced to Japan)
2) slurp your ramen - Yes (I am not an expert, though)
3) excuse yourself all the time... - Yes (gomen nasai! m(_ _)m )
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting... - Yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone - Yes (I really do - dunno why though)
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends... - Yes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement... - Yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - No (at least about half of the time)
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - No
10) refrain from eating in the street or... - No (me loves eating on the run XD )

1) Sleep on a futon - Yes (even better than on a normal bed)
2) bear Japanese TV... - Yes (I also have to confess that I *lurve* some of them TV-Doramas.)
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - No
4) sit in "seiza" - Yes (as long as it doesn't extend 2 hours.)
5) like J-pop - Yes (love it, love it, lurve it! \(^o^)/ )
6) like kabuki - Yes (Chinese opera still is better imho... *gomen nasai* )
7) read manga - Yes 
8) like sumo - Yes (fortunately one TV-channel here has the major tournaments on broadcast!)
9) like everything that is cute - Yes (*looks at speaking Hello Kitty Doll sitting on Monitor*)
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - No (but only because I feel kind of awkward of bathing in public)

Hmm... makes a score of 10-7-8 for me... 


ja ne,

-andy

----------


## Flashjeff

Okey dokey! Lemme give this a try:

Food

1) Sushi--yes
2) Natto--hell no!
3) Hijiki--no
4) Oden--yes
5) Tofu--double hell no!
6) Umeboshi--no
7) Takuan--no
8) Fried fish--yes!
9) Whale--no
10) Miso soup--yes

total=4

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house--no
2) slurp your ramen--hell yeah!
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong--yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)--no
5) bow when you talk on the phone--no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)--no
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone--yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think--yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath--no
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking--no

total=4

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon--yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes--yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand--yes
4) sit in "seiza"--no

total=3

Do you :

5) like J-pop--yes
6) like kabuki--no
7) read manga--hell yeah!
8) like sumo--yes
9) like everything that is cute--yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)--yes

total=5

GRAND TOTAL=16

So, what do I win?  :Laughing:

----------


## sweetncute135

Hmm...let's see  :Smiling:  

Food

1) Sushi=*HAI, HAI, HAI!*
2) Natto=*Iie*
3) Hijiki=*Iie*
4) Oden=*HAI*
5) Tofu=*HAI*
6) Umeboshi=*Iie*
7) Takuan=*Iie*
8) Fried fish=*HAI*
9) Whale=*Iie*
10) Miso soup=*HAI*

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house =*HAI*
2) slurp your ramen = *Iie*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong =*HAI*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) = *Iie*
5) bow when you talk on the phone=*Iie*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) =* Iie*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone =*HAI*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think=*Iie*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath=*Iie*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking=*HAI*

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon =* HAI*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes = *HAI*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand =*HAI*
4) sit in "seiza" = *Doing so right now HAI*

Do you :

5) like J-pop =*HAI*
6) like kabuki=*HAI*
7) read manga=*Iie*
8) like sumo=*HAI*
9) like everything that is cute=*HAI*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)=*HAI*


Total number of *HAI*s..18  :Blush:  
Sometimes I really do wonder if I was born on the wrong side of the planet  :Giggle:  

dewa mata
~ Sweetncute135 ~

----------


## nekosasori

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi
2) Natto - *absolutely love it!*
3) Hijiki
4) Oden
5) Tofu
6) Umeboshi
7) Takuan
8) Fried fish
9) Whale - *I will not eat this on principle, though I've not had a chance to try it*
10) Miso soup

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *Always!*
2) slurp your ramen *if I'm in an oriental restaurant or at home, yes*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - *If I'm in Japan/am surrounded by Japanese, yes*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - *If the other person is Japanese, yes*
5) bow when you talk on the phone - *If I'm speaking in Japanese, yes*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - *If the other person is Japanese, yes.*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - *no*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon
2) bear Japanese TV programmes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - *actually have never ridden a bicycle!*
4) sit in "seiza" *Yes, but it's very uncomfortable...*

Do you :

5) like J-pop *I don't know enough about this to have an opinion*
6) like kabuki
7) read manga *I'm a big Shogakukan shoujo/women's manga fan.*
8) like sumo
9) like everything that is cute *definitely yes!*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *I've never gone but would love to!*

----------


## PaulTB

1) Sushi Y
2) Natto N
3) Hijiki N
4) Oden Y
5) Tofu Y
6) Umeboshi ~
7) Takuan N
8) Fried fish Y
9) Whale N
10) Miso soup Y

+5 -4 ~1

*Etiquette*

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house Y
2) slurp your ramen N
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong N
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) N
5) bow when you talk on the phone N
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) Y
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone Y
8) avoid teling people directly what you think Y
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath N
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. N

+4 -6

*Cultural adaptation*

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon Y
2) bear Japanese TV programmes Y
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand Y
4) sit in "seiza" Y

+4 

Do you :

5) like J-pop Y
6) like kabuki ~
7) read manga Y
8) like sumo N
9) like everything that is cute Y
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) Y

+4 -1 ~1

+7 from a possible range of -34 to +34, making me more Japanese than not ... but not by much.  :Sou ka:

----------


## Satori

Based on the fact that I'm a vegetarian and am not even sure what some of those foods are, here are my scores for the following:

*Food*

2

*Etiquette*

4

*Cultural Adaptation*

7


Total: 13

----------


## Apollo

*Food*

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi-*yes*
2) Natto-*no..never tasted*
3) Hijiki-*yes*
4) Oden-*yes*
5) Tofu-*yes*
6) Umeboshi-*yes*
7) Takuan-*yes*
8) Fried fish-*yes*
9) Whale-*no*
10) Miso soup-*yes*

*Total = 8*

*Etiquette*

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house-*yes*
2) slurp your ramen-*no*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong-*no*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)-*yes*
5) bow when you talk on the phone-*no*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)-*yes*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone-*yes*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think-*yes*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath-*no*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.-*yes...otherwise the food will end up on my clothes*

*Total = 6*

*Cultural adaptation*

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon-*yes*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes-*no*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand-*no...I'll fall!*
4) sit in "seiza"-*no*

Do you :

5) like J-pop-*yes*
6) like kabuki-*yes*
7) read manga-*yes*
8) like sumo-*yes*
9) like everything that is cute-*yes*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)-*yes*

*Total = 7*

*Total = 8-6-7*

----------


## cricket

Let's see,hmmm..

*food* 
9

*etiquette* 
6

*cultural adaptation* 
5

----------


## blessed

Food
6

haven't really tried too much japanese food, its hard to find decent places.

etiquette
9

i dont know why, but i bow my head the whole time when talking, its probably cause i cant be bothered to reply, so i just agree with a bow.  :Laughing: 

cultural adaptation
8 

everything bar J-pop, that is simply scary.

----------


## anadorei

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - yes
2) Natto - no
3) Hijiki - no
4) Oden - yes
5) Tofu - yes
6) Umeboshi - yes
7) Takuan - yes
8) Fried fish - yes
9) Whale - not yet
10) Miso soup - yes

(7)

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - yes
2) slurp your ramen - no
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone - no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - yes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - nope
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - nope
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - nope
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking - nope

(4)

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - yep
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - yep
4) sit in "seiza" - nope

Do you :

5) like J-pop - yep
6) like kabuki - yep
7) read manga - yes
8) like sumo - yep
9) like everything that is cute - nope
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - the only reason i go to japan

(8)


7-4-8

----------


## TwistedMac

*Food*

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - *yes*
2) Natto - *no* what is it?
3) Hijiki - *yes*
4) Oden - *yes*
5) Tofu - *yes*
6) Umeboshi - *yes*
7) Takuan - *no* what is it?
8) Fried fish - *yes*
9) Whale - *no* ...ew...
10) Miso soup - *yes*

*Etiquette*

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - *yes* (it's the norm in sweden anyway O_o)
2) slurp your ramen - *yes*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - *no*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - *yes* i hope it's not my japan fixation shining through...
5) bow when you talk on the phone - *no*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - *no*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - *yes*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - *no..NO!*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - *no*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - *no* didn't we have this discussion where it turned out even japanese did?.. or was that blowing your nose?

*Cultural adaptation*

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - *yes*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - *yes*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - *sure* 
4) sit in "seiza" - *yes* i've trained it...

Do you :

5) like J-pop - *does j-metal count?*
6) like kabuki - *what is it?*
7) read manga - *yes*
8) like sumo - *yes* who doesnt like to see two huge guys collide?
9) like everything that is cute - *yes* especially if there's blood involved.. like murderous bunny rabbits or catgirls biting the head off a rat...
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - *haven't tried.. but how bad can it be? it's cozy hot water! so yes*

----------


## Sinspawne

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi-yes
2) Natto-no
3) Hijiki-yes
4) Oden-yes
5) Tofu-yes
6) Umeboshi-yes
7) Takuan-no (what is it?)
8) Fried fish-yes
9) Whale-yes
10) Miso soup-yes

Total = 8

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house-yes
2) slurp your ramen-no
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong-no
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)-no
5) bow when you talk on the phone-no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)-yes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone-yes
8) avoid telling people directly what you think-no (depends on situation and what it's about)
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath-yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.-no

Total = 4

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon-yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes-yes(?)
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand-yes
4) sit in "seiza"-yes

Do you :

5) like J-pop-no
6) like kabuki-no
7) read manga-yes
8) like sumo-yes
9) like everything that is cute-yes (If it's cute in my opinion)
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)-yes (can't see no reason why I wouldn't like it)

Total = 8

Grand total of 20 



@Tmac 

Kabuki is one of Japan's traditional theatrical arts from way back from the 16th century.

Natto is...fermented soybeans.. yeah...

----------


## Brooker

I only got a total of 9. Thought I'd be a little more Japanese than that.  :Sad:

----------


## cstar

up!!!!
UP!!!!

----------


## Jent

I scored 3-6-8. However a lot of my answers weren't no.. they were mainly "I don't know's". I haven't tried a lot of Japanese food, but I would like to.

----------


## Damicci

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi Y
2) Natto N
3) Hijiki N
4) Oden Y
5) Tofu Y
6) Umeboshi N
7) Takuan N
8) Fried fish Y
9) Whale N
10) Miso soup Y

5 probably more i am sure i have eaten some of this Natto depends on how it is made. like fried tofu it is not bad

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house Y
2) slurp your ramen Y
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong Y
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) Y
5) bow when you talk on the phone Y
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone Y
8) avoid teling people directly what you think Y
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. Y

8 I sometimes bow and nod when on the phone with my japanese friends @[email protected]

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon y
2) bear Japanese TV programmes y
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand y
4) sit in "seiza" for short period of time y

Do you :

5) like J-pop y
6) like kabuki
7) read manga y
8) like sumo y
9) like everything that is cute
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) y

8 kabuki not a fan of but looks cool I have to say that i think I am too manly to think everything is cute

5 -8-8

----------


## misa.j

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi *YES*
2) Natto *NO*
3) Hijiki *YES*
4) Oden *NO*
5) Tofu *YES*
6) Umeboshi *NO*
7) Takuan *NO*
8) Fried fish *YES*
9) Whale *NO*
10) Miso soup *YES*

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *YES*
2) slurp your ramen *NO*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *NO*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *NO*
5) bow when you talk on the phone *NO* 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *NO*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone *NO*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think *NO*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath *NO*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. *NO*

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon *YES*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *NO*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *YES*
4) sit in "seiza" *YES*

Do you :

5) like J-pop *NO*
6) like kabuki *NO*
7) read manga *NO*
8) like sumo *NO*
9) like everything that is cute *NO*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *NO*

I only scored 5-1-3. I chose "NO" for the ones that I used to like or do but not anymore. It's funny how fast some of my Japaneseness is fading.

----------


## deadhippo

im irish. parents were irish, grandparents were irish, great grandparents were irish
im not now and will never be japanese or part japanese
but i score a 9-4-2,
i can sit seiza but i dont like it

----------


## Pachipro

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - *Yes (Not all kinds, but most of it.)*
2) Natto - *No (Could never get used to the smell)*
3) Hijiki - *No (Honestly, don't remember what it is)*
4) Oden - *Yes*
5) Tofu - *Yes (Fried, boiled, deep fried, cold, hot. Must have soy sauce!)*
6) Umeboshi - *Yes (Big, small, dried great for your health)*
7) Takuan - *Yes (Took a while to get used to the 'stinky feet' smell)*
8) Fried fish - *Yes (All kinds)*
9) Whale - *No*
10) Miso soup - *Yes, of course!*

*Total = 7*

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *(Yes. Always!)*
2) slurp your ramen *(Yes. Easier to eat)*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *(No)*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *(Yes out of habit from living in Japan too long)*
5) bow when you talk on the phone *(Yes, I have done that)*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *(Yes. I have done that here in the US out of habit)*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone *(Yes)*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think *(No)*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath *(Yes when in Japan unless it is a bubble bath with the Mrs. here in the US)*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. *(No)*

*Total = 7*

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon *(Yes! Prefer a futon over a bed anyday!)*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *(Yes. I love them)*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *(Yes, I mastered that over there)*
4) sit in "seiza" *(Yes, although at my age it is getting a little harder)*

Do you :

5) like J-pop *(Yes)*
6) like kabuki *(No)*
7) read manga *(No, although I have when I was younger)*
8) like sumo *(YES!)*
9) like everything that is cute *(NO)*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *(YES!)*

*Total = 7*

----------


## Ikyoto

*food*
5, but I think I sould get extra points for the following
I make my own ramen, udon and sushi! I own my own sushi knife
So total: 8

*etiquette*
6... I should take a point off `cause I just can't ehlp but tell people what I honestly think.

*cultural adaptation*
5 - I took a point off because I think "hello kitty" is the anti-christ.

----------


## Flashjeff

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - *Yep. It's pretty neat.*
2) Natto - *Not just no, but HELL NO!!!!!!*
3) Hijiki - *No. Don't know what it is.*
4) Oden - *Yeah!*
5) Tofu - *No! It's like eating styrofoam! UGH!*
6) Umeboshi - *No. See number 3.*
7) Takuan - *Ditto.*
8) Fried fish - *Yeah, baby, yeah!*
9) Whale - *No*
10) Miso soup - *Yes! very good!*

Total= *4*

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *No.*
2) slurp your ramen *Yes. I'm a sloppy eater anyway.*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *Yes.*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *No.*
5) bow when you talk on the phone *No.*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *No. but then, I rarely go anywhere.*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone *No.*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think *Yes.*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath *No.*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. *Yes*

Total= *4*

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon *Yes. Slept on rail thin mattresses on Navy ships for years!*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *Yes. I love their quirky stuff*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *No. I'm not that coordinated*
4) sit in "seiza" *Yes, but with some effort*

Total= *3*

Do you :

5) like J-pop *YES*
6) like kabuki *Yes*
7) read manga *YES! All the time*
8) like sumo *Yes!*
9) like everything that is cute *Yes! Especially sailor suited schoolgirls!*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *Yes*

Total= *6*

Well, my score was 4-4-9, scoring big on Cultural adaptation as I said "yes" on 9 out the 10 questions. So, what do I win?
 :Laughing:

----------


## Pachipro

> cultural adaptation
> 5 - I took a point off because I think "hello kitty" is the anti-christ.


  :Bravo:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Cheerleader:

----------


## marcus314

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - YES
2) Natto - YES
3) Hijiki - YES
4) Oden - YES
5) Tofu - YES
6) Umeboshi - YES
7) Takuan - YES
8) Fried fish - YES
9) Whale - NOOOOOOOOOO
10) Miso soup - YES

TOTAL = 9

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house = YES
2) slurp your ramen = YES
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong = YES
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) = YES
5) bow when you talk on the phone - NO
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - YES
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - YES
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - YES
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - NO
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - YES

TOTAL = 8

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - YES
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - YES (love them!)
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - NOOOO
4) sit in "seiza" - YES

Do you :

5) like J-pop - YES
6) like kabuki - okay...so YES
7) read manga - NO
8) like sumo - NO
9) like everything that is cute - NO
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - YES

TOTAL = 6

OVERALL = 9-8-6

----------


## Doc

> *food*5 - I took a point off because I think "hello kitty" is the anti-christ.


Don't forget that Pokemon, Digimon, Sailor Moon, Dragon Ball, Hamtaro, the Power Puff girls, and a few others fall into that category too! ^___^

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## lifutushi

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi -*yes*
2) Natto -*yes*
3) Hijiki -*yes*
4) Oden -*yes*
5) Tofu -*yes*
6) Umeboshi -*yes*
7) Takuan -*yes*
8) Fried fish -*yes*
9) Whale -*NO!*
10) Miso soup -*yes*

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house -*yes*
2) slurp your ramen -*no*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong -*yes*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) -*yes*
5) bow when you talk on the phone -*no*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) -*no*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone -*yes*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think -*yes*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath -*no*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. -*yes*

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon -*yes*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes -*yes*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand -*yes*
4) sit in "seiza" -*yes*

Do you :

5) like J-pop -*yes*
6) like kabuki -*yes*
7) read manga -*yes*
8) like sumo -*no*
9) like everything that is cute -*no*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) -*no*


i think i'm above average.... but i surely can't use chopsticks!!

----------


## soulrevolver9

1) Sushi-yes, love
2) Natto- yes, but i only like it with rice
3) Hijiki- yes
4) Oden- yes, took me awhile but now i enjoy it
5) Tofu-yes!
6) Umeboshi-yes
7) Takuan-yes
8) Fried fish-yes, sometimes
9) Whale-never tried
10) Miso soup- yes, always a favorite

*Etiquette*
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house-yes
2) slurp your ramen-yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong-yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)-yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone- sometimes 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)-yes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone-yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think-yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath- in Japan, yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.-in the street yes, but not while i'm standing or walking

*Cultural adaptation*

1) Sleep on a futon-yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes-depends on my mood
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - sadly, no
4) sit in "seiza"- yes

Do you :

5) like J-pop-yes
6) like kabuki- yes
7) read manga- once in awhile it's ok
8) like sumo-never really watched an actual sumo event
9) like everything that is cute - yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - never been, although i would like to someday

Fun test. I didn't realize i was so japanese-esque.
 :Smiling:

----------


## Angy

Food

Can you eat/Do you like:

1) Sushi *no*
2) Natto *no*
3) Hijiki *no*
4) Oden *no*
5) Tofu *no*
6) Umeboshi *yes*
7) Takuan *no*
8) Fried fish *no*
9) Whale *no*
10) Miso soup *yes*

....I'm really picky on food... :Relieved:  

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *yes*
2) slurp your ramen *no*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *no*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *yes*
5) bow when you talk on the phone *no*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *no*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone *yes*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think *yes*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath *no*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. *no*

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon *yes*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *yes*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *yes*
4) sit in "seiza" *no*

Do you :

5) like J-pop *yes*
6) like kabuki *yes*
7) read manga *yes*
8) like sumo *yes*
9) like everything that is cute *yes*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *yes*

so...2/4/9  :Smiling:

----------


## BrennaCeDria

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi Yes
2) Natto No
3) Hijiki I had to GIS it, but yes (I've had it before, but didn't know what it was)
4) Oden No, but only cause I haven't tried it yet
5) Tofu Yes
6) Umeboshi Yes
7) Takuan no
8) Fried fish Yes
9) Whale No
10) Miso soup Yes

*Food Total: 6*

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house Yes-almost always
2) slurp your ramen Yes-to Brian's shame
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *sigh* If a bow of the head counts, then yea
5) bow when you talk on the phone No
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) Yes, when I can
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone Yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think Yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath No
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. No

*Etiquette Total: 7*

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes no 
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand no
4) sit in "seiza" yes

*Adaptation Total: 2*

Do you :

5) like J-pop Yes
6) like kabuki no-never seen it
7) read manga Yes
8) like sumo :shy Yes...
9) like everything that is cute Yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) Oh, god, yes.

*Other: 5*

_Grand Total: 20_

...I guess I'm pretty otaku, aren't I?  :Poh:

----------


## Tim33

Food

1) Sushi Yes
2) Natto No
3) Hijiki NO
4) Oden Yes
5) Tofu Yes
6) Umeboshi OMG In no way what so ever will i eat this **** again
7) Takuan NO
8) Fried fish Yes
9) Whale NO
10) Miso soup Yes

5/10

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house No
2) slurp your ramen Yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong No
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) Yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone LOL Yes
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) NO
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone Yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think No
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath No
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. No

4/10

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon Yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes Yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand No
4) sit in "seiza" No

Do you :

5) like J-pop Yes
6) like kabuki NO
7) read manga Yes
8) like sumo Yes
9) like everything that is cute Yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) Yes

8/10

5/4/8

Umeboshi - This stuff is unbelievable i dont think i can even imagine how bad it tastes anymore it was so bad. 
Imagine the 10 worst tasting things you hate, eat them one after another, then spin around on your chair 500 times, then cut your wrists and your still not feeling as bad as you would be eating this
__________________

----------


## BrennaCeDria

LOL. Umeboshi took some getting used to, for me, but I like it! What was such a problem for you?

----------


## kirei_na_me

Ugh...umeboshi.  :Sick: 

I just don't like pickled anything, though. Not even cucumbers.

----------


## BrennaCeDria

Hehe... Umeboshi's better than those shrimp-flavored fries, at least.  :Poh:  I had both when my penpal came to visit; she wasn't expecting me to like either one. I did get some Decoror Pocky out of her, too, though. (The chocolate-caramel cake flavor) ^_^

----------


## Inuyasha-the-kid

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - no
2) Natto - no
3) Hijiki - no
4) Oden - no
5) Tofu - no
6) Umeboshi - no
7) Takuan - no
8) Fried fish - yes
9) Whale - no
10) Miso soup - no

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - yes
2) slurp your ramen - yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - no
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - no
5) bow when you talk on the phone - no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - no
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - no
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - yes

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - no
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - no
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - no 
4) sit in "seiza" -no

Do you :

5) like J-pop - yes
6) like kabuki - no
7) read manga - yes
8) like sumo - no
9) like everything that is cute -yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - no

----------


## Inuyasha-the-kid

1 - 5 - 0 -3

----------


## n12y3

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi-yes
2) Natto-no
3) Hijiki-no
4) Oden-yes
5) Tofu-yes
6) Umeboshi-yes
7) Takuan-no
8) Fried fish-yes
9) Whale-no
10) Miso soup-yes

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house-yes
2) slurp your ramen-no
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong-yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)-no
5) bow when you talk on the phone-no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)-no
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone-yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think-yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath-no
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.-no

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon-no
2) bear Japanese TV programmes-yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand-no
4) sit in "seiza"-no

Do you :

5) like J-pop-yes
6) like kabuki-no (i've never seen it)
7) read manga-yes
8) like sumo-no
9) like everything that is cute-yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)-no (i've never been there)

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - never
2) Natto - what is it?
3) Hijiki - what is it?
4) Oden - what is it?
5) Tofu - yes
6) Umeboshi - plum something?
7) Takuan - what is it?
8) Fried fish - never
9) Whale - never
10) Miso soup - no

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - yes
2) slurp your ramen - I am a pig, I slurp everything
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - not a chance
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - unlikely
5) bow when you talk on the phone - no!!!
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - yes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - no!!!
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - no!!! I love bubbles!
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - no, like I said, I am a pig.

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - yes, I like them (sorry)
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - I tried it and am now typing this with a wand in my mouth!
4) sit in "seiza" - what is it?

Do you :

5) like J-pop - not yet
6) like kabuki - what is it?
7) read manga - not yet
8) like sumo - NO!!
9) like everything that is cute - yes, yes, yes!!! I even like Pokemon (sorry)
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - oh yes!

I think that is 1-4-4. I will never score high on the food as I am a vegetarian!

 :Cool:   :Smiling:   :Sorry:  (cute things!)

----------


## cutetology

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi- Yes
2) Natto- Yes
3) Hijiki- No
4) Oden- No
5) Tofu- Yes
6) Umeboshi- Yes
7) Takuan- No
8) Fried fish- Yes
9) Whale-No
10) Miso soup- Yes

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house- No
2) slurp your ramen- Yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong- Yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)- No
5) bow when you talk on the phone- No
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)- YES
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone- Yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think- Yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath- No
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.- No

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon- Yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes- Yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand- No, though i want to try now
4) sit in "seiza"- yes

Do you :

5) like J-pop- Yes
6) like kabuki- No
7) read manga- No
8) like sumo- Yes
9) like everything that is cute- Yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)- Yes

That is 6-5-7
not bad. I think i'd probabl score better on that than an americanness quiz.

----------


## hammer

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi- Yes
2) Natto- No
3) Hijiki- No
4) Oden- No
5) Tofu- Yes
6) Umeboshi- Yes
7) Takuan- Yes
8) Fried fish- Yes
9) Whale-No
10) Miso soup- Yes

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house- No
2) slurp your ramen- Yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong- Yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)- No
5) bow when you talk on the phone- No
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)- No
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone- Yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think- Yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath- No
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.- No

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon- Yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes- Yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand- No
4) sit in "seiza"- yes

Do you :

5) like J-pop- Yes
6) like kabuki- Somewhat
7) read manga- Yes
8) like sumo- Yes
9) like everything that is cute- Yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)- Yes


 :Smiling:

----------


## zeroyon

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi *yes*
2) Natto *no*
3) Hijiki *no, never tried*
4) Oden *yes*
5) Tofu *no*
6) Umeboshi *yes*
7) Takuan *yes*
8) Fried fish *yes*
9) Whale *no*
10) Miso soup *yes*

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *yes, see below*
2) slurp your ramen *yes*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *yes*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *yes, i find myself bowing very slightly now strangely*
5) bow when you talk on the phone *no*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *no*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone *yes*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think *yes*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath *no, but i haven't taken a "bath" in about 6 years though. I take showers every day.*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. *no. im a "eat on the go" person. I eat a bag of chips and and drink a soda while riding my bike sometimes*  :Blush:  

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon *yes* 
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *yes*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *yes*
4) sit in "seiza" *yes*

Do you :

5) like J-pop *yes*
6) like kabuki *yes*
7) read manga *yes*
8) like sumo *yes*
9) like everything that is cute *only some stuff*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *yes*

So I scored a 6-6-9 = 21. Not bad.

About the taking off the shoes thing. Im an ABSOLUTE NUT about this. I currently live in a dorm room by myself and I even take off my shoes before entering my room. When I go over to my cousin's house (where they don't take off their shoes in their house), I always take off my shoes, even when they tell me to leave them on, and sometimes we even get in dumb arguments about it. Its been standard practice in my household since i was born to take off my shoes. I can't walk in someone's house with my shoes on. Period. It just feels REALLY weird to do it  :Poh:

----------


## Nightwalker

Food

1) Sushi - Yes but it was overdue so it tasted kinda funny.
2) Natto -No.
3) Hijiki - No.
4) Oden - No.
5) Tofu - No.
6) Umeboshi - No.
7) Takuan - No.
8) Fried fish- No...at least I don't think so.
9) Whale - O___O No.
10) Miso soup - No.

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - No. But I take my shoes off at the door.
2) slurp your ramen - No I just eat it.
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - No.
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - No.
5) bow when you talk on the phone - No.
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - No.
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - Yes.
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - Kinda.
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - No! Bubbles! Wheeeee!
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - No.

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - No.
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - Bear? I watch them I guess you could say.
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - Nope.
4) sit in "seiza" - No.

Do you :

5) like J-pop - Yes!
6) like kabuki - No.
7) read manga - Yes!
8) like sumo - Yes1
9) like everything that is cute -YES!!
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - Mmmm warm. Sure.

----------


## Clawn

I got 5-7-7 total:19...Fried Fish? Wow, I'm more Japanese than I thought. Well at least I don't bow on the phone.  :Relieved:

----------


## Tokyo-K1

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi = YES
2) Natto = ?
3) Hijiki = ?
4) Oden = ?
5) Tofu = YES
6) Umeboshi = ?
7) Takuan = ?
8) Fried fish = YES
9) Whale = YES
10) Miso soup = YES

Total = 5

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house = YES
2) slurp your ramen = YES
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong = YES (unfortunately! HA HA HA)
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) = YES
5) bow when you talk on the phone = NO
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) = ?
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone = YES
8) avoid teling people directly what you think = YES
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath = YES
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. = YES (never had to)

Total = 8

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon = NEVER TRIED, WOULDNT MIND THOUGH!
2) bear Japanese TV programmes = YES
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand = YES
4) sit in "seiza" = ?

Total = 2

Do you :

5) like J-pop = YES
6) like kabuki = NO
7) read manga = YES
8) like sumo = NO
9) like everything that is cute = YES
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) = NEVER TRIED

Total = 3

Result: 5-8-2-3

----------


## sincerelyxyumi

I probably wouldn't score very high, but my Korean friend's mother is very oriental. She does most of the things under etiquette, sleeps on a futon, has Korean Soap Operas on tape(many!), sits at a small table when eating and covers her mouth when she laughs. XP

----------


## Kurosaki Shuichi

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - No
2) Natto - No
3) Hijiki - No
4) Oden - No
5) Tofu - No
6) Umeboshi - No
7) Takuan - No
8) Fried fish - No
9) Whale - No
10) Miso soup - No

TOTAL - ...0...because I'm pathetic. ^^;

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - Yes
2) slurp your ramen - Sometimes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - No
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - Sometimes
5) bow when you talk on the phone - No 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - No
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - Yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - No
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - Yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking - No

TOTAL - 4...wow.

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - Maybe...I dunno.
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - Probably
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - I can't even ride a bike at all...so no...
4) sit in "seiza" - Yes

TOTAL - 2

Do you :

5) like J-pop - Somewhat. Prefer J-Rock though.
6) like kabuki - Never seen one.
7) read manga - Yes
8) like sumo - No
9) like everything that is cute - No
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - Never tried

TOTAL - 2

Aren't I pathetic? xD

----------


## Kuro_Tsubasa69

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - yes
2) Natto - no
3) Hijiki - no
4) Oden - no
5) Tofu - yes
6) Umeboshi - no
7) Takuan - yes
8) Fried fish -yes
9) Whale - no
10) Miso soup - yes 

TOTAL : 5.  :Relieved:  Actually probably more, since my mom makes Japanese food alot, but i don't know the names....so i had to put no.... :Relieved: 

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - yep
2) slurp your ramen - yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - yes 
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) -yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone - no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) -no
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone -yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think -no
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath -yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - nope

Total = 6

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon -yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes -yes.  :Laughing: 
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - yes
4) sit in "seiza" - yep

Total = 4

Do you :

5) like J-pop -yes
6) like kabuki -yes
7) read manga -yes
8) like sumo - not really...
9) like everything that is cute - yep
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) -yes

Total = 5


And the grand total is....*drumroll please* ........ 20!! Maybe i'm not so lame after all!  :Poh:

----------


## boroboro

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi- Yes
2) Natto- No
3) Hijiki- No
4) Oden- No
5) Tofu- Yes
6) Umeboshi- Yes
7) Takuan- Yes
8) Fried fish- Yes
9) Whale-No
10) Miso soup- Yes

total=6
Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house- yes
2) slurp your ramen- Yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong- Yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)- No
5) bow when you talk on the phone- No
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)- yes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone- Yes
8) avoid telling people directly what you think- Yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath- No
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.- No

total=6
Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon- Yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes- Yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand- No
4) sit in "seiza"- yes

Do you :

5) like J-pop- Yes
6) like kabuki- Somewhat
7) read manga- Yes
8) like sumo- Yes
9) like everything that is cute- Yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)- Yes

total=8

6, 6, and 8 for a very acculturated nihonjin. maybe the test is flawed?

----------


## epigene

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - YES
2) Natto - YES
3) Hijiki - YES
4) Oden - YES
5) Tofu - YES
6) Umeboshi - YES
7) Takuan -YES
8) Fried fish - YES
9) Whale - YES (but don't really appreciate it)
10) Miso soup - YES

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - YES
2) slurp your ramen - NO
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - YES
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - YES
5) bow when you talk on the phone - YES
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - NO
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - YES
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - YES
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - YES
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - YES

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - YES
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - NO
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - NO
4) sit in "seiza" - YES

Do you :

5) like J-pop - NO
6) like kabuki - NO
7) read manga - NO
8) like sumo - NO
9) like everything that is cute - NO
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - NO

My score: 10-8-2

Am I Japanese?  :Okashii:

----------


## Tokis-Phoenix

I scored 6-7-8, i havn't tried 4 of the foods listed(although i wouldn't eat whale anyways for reasons of morality) and i don't bow when i talk on the phone- i dont know what omiyage is and i always tell people what i think.
I havn't seen kabuki yet although i'd like to one day but i think it would be pretty impossible for me to ride a bike and hold an umbrella at the same time  :Relieved:  .

----------


## Mikawa Ossan

*Food*

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi Yes
2) Natto No (But many Japanese I know are the same!)
3) Hijiki Yes
4) Oden Yes (especially daikon!)
5) Tofu Yes
6) Umeboshi Yes
7) Takuan Yes
8) Fried fish Yes
9) Whale Yes
10) Miso soup Yes

*Etiquette*

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house Yes
2) slurp your ramen Yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong Yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) Yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone Yes
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) Yes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone Yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think Yes, in the sense you mean when I speak in Japanese
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath Yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. Yes

*Cultural adaptation*

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon Yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes Yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand Yes
4) sit in "seiza" Yes

Do you :

5) like J-pop ...Some of it...Is that a yes?
6) like kabuki I much prefer Kyogen and Rakugo and Bunraku
7) read manga I don't currently read manga. I used to.
8) like sumo Yes
9) like everything that is cute No
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) Yes

9\10\8 or 9

Do you really think such cosmetic things are what makes one Japanese? (I have an inkling that the answer is no, but...)

----------


## yakutatazu

only 16! well, that's because I don't know most of the food.
after that it's OK.

----------


## Da Monstar

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi *yes*
2) Natto *Wha?*
3) Hijiki *Wha?*
4) Oden *Wha?*
5) Tofu *Never tried it, I prefer Meat*
6) Umeboshi *Wha?*
7) Takuan *Wha?*
8) Fried fish *"Yummy"*
9) Whale *no, not availabe here I'm afraid*
10) Miso soup *Wha?*

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *yes*
2) slurp your ramen *yes*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *no*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *yes* but only in Formal situations
5) bow when you talk on the phone *wha? NO!*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *no*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone *yes*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think *yes*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath *yes* (I only do showers, but use soap there, does that count? I don't think so  :Laughing: )
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. *no*

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon *yes*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *HELL YES!*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *no* umbrellas are for girls
4) sit in "seiza" *yes* But it hurts like hell in my legs when getting up

Do you :

5) like J-pop *yes*
6) like kabuki *no*
7) read manga *yes*
8) like sumo *no* only occaysionally for fun, but not really
9) like everything that is cute *no* Only the girls
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *yes*, too bad we dont have those in Denmark

14 total.

----------


## MWThomas

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi *No*
2) Natto *No*
3) Hijiki *No*
4) Oden *No*
5) Tofu *No*
6) Umeboshi *No*
7) Takuan *No*
8) Fried fish *No*
9) Whale *No*
10) Miso soup *No*

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *No*
2) slurp your ramen *No*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *No*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *No*
5) bow when you talk on the phone *No*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *No*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone *No*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think *No*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath *I don't bathe, I shower*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. *Yes*

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon *No*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *Yes*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *No*
4) sit in "seiza" *No*

Do you :

5) like J-pop *No*
6) like kabuki *No*
7) read manga *No*
8) like sumo *No*
9) like everything that is cute *No*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *No*

----------


## Mitsuki

*Food*

1) *Sushi*-_No_
2) *Natto*-_Not sure what that is, so no._
3) *Hijiki*-_Not sure what that is, so no._
4) *Oden*-_Not sure what that is, so no._
5) *Tofu*-Never had, so no.[/i]
6) *Umeboshi*-_Never had, so no._
7) *Takuan*-_Not sure what that is, so no._
8) *Fried fish*-_Yes_
9) *Whale*-_Not quite sure if that sounds too tasty, so no.._
10) *Miso soup*-Never had, so no.[/i]

*Etiquette*

_Do you_ :

1) *Remove your shoes before entering your own house*-_Yes._
2) *Slurp your ramen*-_Nope._
3) *Excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong*-_Nope._
4) *Bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)*-_Nope._
5) *Bow when you talk on the phone*-_Nope._
6) *Buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)*-_Nope._
7) *Nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listening to someone*-_Yes._
8) *Avoid teling people directly what you think*-_Yes._
9) *Avoid putting soap or foam in your bath*-_Yes._
10) *Refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.*-_Yes._

*Cultural adaptation*

_Can you_ :

1) *Sleep on a futon*-_Yes._
2) *Bear Japanese TV programmes*-_Of course. I watch subbed Anime._
3) *Ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand*-_Yes._
4) *Sit in "seiza"*-_I've never done that before, so no._
_Do you_ :
5) *Like J-pop*-_Yes._
6) *Like kabuki*-_Never heard of it, so no._
7) *Read manga*-_Yes._
8) *Like sumo*-_Nope._
9) *Like everything that is cute*-_Yes!_
10) *Like "onsen" (hot spring)*-_Yeah._

*Total*: _Thirteen!_

----------


## justin9213

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) NO
2) NO
3) NO
4) NO
5) NO
6) NO
7) NO
8) YES
9) NO
10) NO

Etiquette

Do you :

1) NO
2) YES
3) YES
4) NO
5) NO
6) NO
7) YES
8) YES
9) NO
10) YES
Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) NO
2) YES
3) NO
4) YES

Do you :

5) YES
6) NO
7) YES
8) NO
9) YES
10)YES


1-5-2-3

----------


## Sensuikan San

Food
Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :
1) Sushi: Yes, Yes, Yes ... (OK, I'll just count one "yes"!)
2) Natto: Dunno ... No
3) Hijiki:Yes
4) Oden:Yes
5) Tofu:Yes
6) Umeboshi:Yes
7) Takuan: Dunno - so No
8) Fried fish:Yes
9) Whale:I've had it, so Yes
10) Miso soup:Had it yesterday for lunch. Yes
Etiquette
Do you :
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house:Yes (I used to live in Ontario!
2) slurp your ramen: Yes.(Who can't?)
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong:Sadly, Yes.
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations):Yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone:Yes(Why...?)
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days):No.
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone: Doesn't everyone? Yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think:Are you kidding? Yes. :Bluush:  
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath:No.
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.No.
Cultural adaptation
Can you :
1) Sleep on a futon - Yes.
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - Yes. I Roll around at the more violent game shows I've seen!
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - Yes. I'm British and live in Vancouver. Not that you're likely to see me doing it ....
4) sit in "seiza" (What the hell is a 'Seiza'?) No
Do you :
5) like J-pop :No
6) like kabuki:Hmmmmm.... No.
7) read manga: Hmmmmmm ... I have ... so Yes.
8) like sumo: Yeah ... Sumo's OK ... Yes.
9) like everything that is cute: Pretty much ... so Yes.
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) ..... oooooh,Yes.
Good heavens!
8-7-3-4
W

----------


## Nicky

Food

1) Yes
2) NO
3) Yes
4) No by default
5) Yes 
6) No by default
7) No by default
8) Yes
9) No by default
10) Some what, but I'll pick No by default anyways.

*4/10*

Etiquette

1) No
2) Sometimes, No by default
3) Never
4) yes
5) yes
6) No
7) Sometimes/ No by default
8) No
9) No
10) Yes

*3/10*

Cultural adaptation

1) Yes
2) No
3) Yes
4) Ouch
5) No
6) No by default
7) Yes
8) No by default
9) No by default =/
10) No by default

*3/10*

----------


## gabbiechan

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - Yes
2) Natto - Yes
3) Hijiki - yes
4) Oden - yes
5) Tofu - yes
6) Umeboshi - yes
7) Takuan - yes
8) Fried fish - yes
9) Whale - no
10) Miso soup - yes

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - Yes
2) slurp your ramen - no
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - no
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone - yes, LOL
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - yes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - no
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - yes

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - yes
4) sit in "seiza" - yes, but i prefer not to.

Do you :

5) like J-pop - yes
6) like kabuki - yes
7) read manga - yes
8) like sumo - no
9) like everything that is cute - ^^; yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - yes

9-7-9

----------


## Crono

I got a 4-3-5 i havent tried a lot of foods, though i would like to.

----------


## Hanneesh

> 5) bow when you talk on the phone - *If I'm speaking in Japanese, yes*


you bow when you talk on the phone? but they won't see you!
 :Blush:  unless you say "by the way i'm bowing" lol

----------


## Takaryo

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi-yes
2) Natto-huh?
3) Hijiki-huh?
4) Oden-yes
5) Tofu-yes...(fried ones are nice)
6) Umeboshi-huh?
7) Takuan-huh?
8) Fried fish-yes
9) Whale-never ate...
10) Miso soup-yes

I love Japanese food. Just that some...I've never ate before...

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house-duh
2) slurp your ramen-yesh!
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong-stragely...yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)-sometimes
5) bow when you talk on the phone-uh...no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)- I buy them soemthing else since I'm not in Japan now.
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone-yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think-yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath-I don't have a bathtub...
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.-sometimes

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon-yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes-I love japanese tv programmes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand-yes
4) sit in "seiza"-I sit like that almost all the time

Do you :

5) like J-pop-yes!
6) like kabuki-yes!
7) read manga-of course...yes!
8) like sumo-it's quite entertaining. ^^
9) like everything that is cute-yup. But I like those that are the opposite of cute too.
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)-oooh...nice...

----------


## {[dL

*Food
Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :
1) Sushi -@LOVE IT!
2) Natto - eeem... not sure... don't think i hate it though...
3) Hijiki - never tried  
4) Oden - i think so...  
5) Tofu - YES!
6) Umeboshi - yes
7) Takuan - it's okay 
8) Fried fish - YES!
9) Whale - uum... never tried?  hehe
10) Miso soup - YES!
Etiquette
Do you :
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - ALWAYS!!!
2) slurp your ramen - YEP!
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - i do sometimes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - most of the time
5) bow when you talk on the phone - hm, when i'm talking to my sensei sometimes i think 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - sometimes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - when i want to  
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - i think i tend to do that  
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - um... i hardly take a bath anyway, mostly just shower...
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - i don't eat while standing/walking in public/street/sidewalk kinda thing, but i do sometimes at more informal places, such as my house...
Cultural adaptation
Can you :
1) Sleep on a futon - I LOVE TO!
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - I LOOVE NIPPON TEREBI BANGUMI!!!!
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - hm... never tried it...
4) sit in "seiza" - YEP! do it a lot...
Do you :
5) like J-pop - YES!!
6) like kabuki - never seen one, BUT THEY'RE COOL!
7) read manga - YES!
8) like sumo - kinda
9) like everything that is cute - YES!!
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - YES!!!*

----------


## osias

*Food*
Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :
1) Sushi: Yes
2) Natto:Yes, good for your health
3) Hijiki: don't know
4) Oden: Yes
5) Tofu: Don't know
6) Umeboshi: Yes
7) Takuan: Yes
8) Fried fish: Don't know
9) Whale: No (Is this Japaneseness? most Japanese people don't eat whale....)
10) Miso soup: Yes
*Etiquette*
Do you :
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house: No, I remove my shoes after entering my house.
2) slurp your ramen: No
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong: No
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations): No
5) bow when you talk on the phone: No 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days): Sometimes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone: don't know
8) avoid teling people directly what you think: Yes and no
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath: No
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.: No
*Cultural adaptation*
Can you :
1) Sleep on a futon: Yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes: what TV programmes?
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand : Yes
4) sit in "seiza": No, I hate it
Do you :
5) like J-pop: Some are pretty cool..but ..
6) like kabuki: Never seen kabuki before
7) read manga: Not often
8) like sumo: No
9) like everything that is cute: Depends
10) like "onsen" (hot spring): Not really

Oh, well, am I japanese? Yes!

----------


## Hideki_Matsui_Beast

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi-No
2) Natto-Don't know
3) Hijiki-Don't know
4) Oden-Don't know
5) Tofu-Never tried it
6) Umeboshi-Don't know
7) Takuan-Don't know
8) Fried fish-Yes
9) Whale-Never tried, but wouldn't eat it
10) Miso soup-Don't know

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house-No
2) slurp your ramen-No, I can't stand people making noise when they eat
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong-No
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)-No
5) bow when you talk on the phone-No
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)-No
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listening to someone-Not really
8) avoid teling people directly what you think-No
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath-I don't take baths
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking-No

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon-Yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes-No
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand-No
4) sit in "seiza"-No, bad knees

Do you :

5) like J-pop-No
6) like kabuki-No
7) read manga-No
8) like sumo-No
9) like everything that is cute-Not everything
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)-Never tried it

1-0-1-0=2

Looks like I'm not quite Japanese.  :Poh:

----------


## Godisinvincible

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi yes
2) Natto
3) Hijiki
4) Oden
5) Tofu yes
6) Umeboshi
7) Takuan
8) Fried fish
9) Whale
10) Miso soup

Total: 2 I wan't myad to cook morejapanese food:sad:

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house
2) slurp your ramen Yes(everyone in sweden does o.O)
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) yes o.O
5) bow when you talk on the phone no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) no
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think yes >.<
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath o.O I don't bath, I shower >.<'
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. no

Total: 5 (I'm so ashamed XD)

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand yes
4) sit in "seiza" yes

total: 4 (yeay)
Do you :

5) like J-pop yes..but I likej-rock more
6) like kabuki ?
7) read manga yes
8) like sumo no-.-
9) like everything that is cute yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) Never tried but I love the water and especially warm water so yes :Smiling: 

total: 4  :Smiling: 

2-5-4-4 o.O I thought I was more japanese than that

----------


## Hiroyuki

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi = Definately, my favorite
2) Natto = Yes
3) Hijiki = Yes
4) Oden = Yes
5) Tofu = Yes
6) Umeboshi = Yes
7) Takuan = Yes
8) Fried fish = Yes
9) Whale = Can eat, but don't really enjoy it (a no i guess)
10) Miso soup = Yes

9/10

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house = Yes (we do that in Norway too 
2) slurp your ramen = Yes 
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong =Yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) = Yes 
5) bow when you talk on the phone = It happens (0.5p)
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) = Yes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone = Yes 
8) avoid teling people directly what you think = Yes 
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath = Yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. = No

8.5/10

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon = Love it
2) bear Japanese TV programmes = Some (0.5)
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand = No
4) sit in "seiza" = For about 50 mins comfortably, a yes I guess

Do you :

5) like J-pop = Yes
6) like kabuki = No
7) read manga = No
8) like sumo = No 
9) like everything that is cute = No
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) = Yes

4.5/10

=> 9 + 8.5 + 4.5 = 22

----------


## cunhon9

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi- of coz
2) Natto- no
3) Hijiki- wat dis?
4) Oden- no
5) Tofu- yes like it
6) Umeboshi- not sure
7) Takuan- yes
8) Fried fish- yes
9) Whale- no
10) Miso soup- YES...

TOTAL : 5

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house- yes
2) slurp your ramen- no
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong- no
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)- yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone- no 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)- yes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone- yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think- yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath- no
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.- yes

TOTAL : 6

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon- yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes- yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand- never try it 
4) sit in "seiza"- not sure

Do you :

5) like J-pop- um...
6) like kabuki- never watch it
7) read manga- yes.. yes
8) like sumo- never watch it
9) like everything that is cute- yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)- yes

TOTAL : 5

GRAND TOTAL : 16

----------


## Tomii515

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - Never tried it, so no
2) Natto - What's that? no
3) Hijiki - Uhh... no
4) Oden - Noo (I have no idea what that is) but I like udon XD
5) Tofu - i LOVE tofu...yes
6) Umeboshi - huh? no
7) Takuan - i must not get around.... no
8) Fried fish - I don't like fish...really X(
9) Whale - aww, no...poor whaley
10) Miso soup - I love miso soup, yes =D

Score: 2...WOW That's loww haha

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - most of the time, I don't like shoess...yes
2) slurp your ramen - yupp =D
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - I don't know what you mean...so no
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - no... I say bye or wave
5) bow when you talk on the phone - uhh...no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - whats that? no..
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - yess ^^
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - sometimes...If they ask, I'll tell them... I guess that's a yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - no...
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - pshhh I talk and run around a circleing and eat at the same time, so no XD

Score: 4...Boooo

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - yupp..yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - I love it! yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - who can't? yess
4) sit in "seiza" - yupp

Score: 4...pretty good ^^

Do you :

5) like J-pop - my favorite kind of music ^^ yess
6) like kabuki - Ummm... Not really, no
7) read manga - chobits sometimes... yes
8) like sumo - i think its funny... yes
9) like everything that is cute - yeah =D KAWAII!
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - no...never been to one o.o

Score: 4...not bad... so...

2 - 4 - 4 - 4

=|

----------


## Seon-a Kim

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi *yes*
2) Natto *no*
3) Hijiki *yes*
4) Oden *yes*
5) Tofu *yes*
6) Umeboshi *no*
7) Takuan *no*
8) Fried fish *yes*
9) Whale *no*
10) Miso soup *no*

*5/10*

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *no* but I do when I'm further inside though  :Sad: 
2) slurp your ramen *no*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *no*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *no*
5) bow when you talk on the phone *no* o_O ...
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *no*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listening to someone *yes*
8) avoid telling people directly what you think *yes*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath *no* the more the better ^_^
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. *no*

*2/10 That went smooth... o_O*

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon *yes*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *yes*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *lol ..uhm well yes*
4) sit in "seiza" *yes*

Do you :

5) like J-pop *Oh yes*
6) like kabuki *yes yes (that only counts for one...I know* 
7) read manga *no*
8) like sumo *yes*
9) like everything that is cute *yes* Such a cute question ^_^
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *yes*

*9/10*

*16/30 = a total of 5,3/10*

That went well  :Cool:

----------


## Cue

*Food*
Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

Um, I _can_ eat all of them, and have eaten them at least once. So, I'll answer if I _like_ them or not.

1) Sushi - *Y*
2) Natto - N 
3) Hijiki - N
4) Oden - *Y*
5) Tofu - N
6) Umeboshi - Hmm, not really.
7) Takuan - No. I like most of the tsukemono(pickles) but not Takuan.
8) Fried fish - *Yes.* I don't like fish much either, but I like it if it's fried ones and raw ones. Oh wait, what's fried fish? Yakizakana? or real deep-fried fish, like ones you can get at Mc'Donalds(in Japan) or one in the Fish and Chips??? 
9) Whale - Hmm... No, I guess. I haven't had them for ages.
10) Miso soup - N

So, *3/10* LOL 
I don't really like Daizu except for Edamame, and accordingly, I don't like things made of it. I'm so picky...and looks like I don't like healthy food much, eh.

*Etiquette*
Do you :
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - *Y*
2) slurp your ramen - *Y*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - *Yes.* ALWAYS. xD
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - *Y*
5) bow when you talk on the phone - *Y*: I don't notice me doing it myself but prolly I do.
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - *Y*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - *Y*: I seem to have a habit of saying "Sounan'ya." while listening to others.
8) avoid telling people directly what you think - Hmm, *Yes*, I guess.
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - No. Only bath powers sometime. 
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - *Yes*. But it depends. Not in the street around my neiboughor or on my way to work, but I do eat and walk around certain places... like when I'm strolling in the China town.

Heh, *9/10*. ^^;

*Cultural adaptation*
Can you :
1) Sleep on a futon - *Y*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - Hmm, not interested much
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - N
4) sit in "seiza" - Um, *yes*. But not for a long time.

Do you :
5) like J-pop - *Y* 
6) like kabuki - No. Never seen ones.
7) read manga - *Y*
8) like sumo - N
9) like everything that is cute - Uh...*yes*, I guess. 
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - *Y*

*6/10*

Total 18/30... 3/5. Average?  :Sou ka: 
But this test was fun! I love questionare and this kind of tests. ^_^

Cue

----------


## Kkamshi

*Food*
Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :
1) Sushi *Hai*
2) Natto *Iie*
3) Hijiki *Iie*
4) Oden *Iie*
5) Tofu *Hai*
6) Umeboshi *Iie*
7) Takuan *Iie*
8) Fried fish *Hai*
9) Whale *Hai*
10) Miso soup *Hai*

Y=5
N=5


*Etiquette*
Do you :
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *Hai*
2) slurp your ramen *Sometimes*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *Sometimes*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *Hai*
5) bow when you talk on the phone *Sometimes*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *I used to do it.*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone *Hai*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think *Hai*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath *Hai*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. *Iie. I can eat anywhere.*

Y=5 1/2
N=1 1/2
S=3


*Cultural adaptation*
Can you :
1) Sleep on a futon *Hai*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *Hai*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *Iie.*
4) sit in "seiza" *Hai*
Do you :
5) like J-pop *Hai*
6) like kabuki *Hai*
7) read manga *Hai*
8) like sumo *Iie*
9) like everything that is cute *Not everything.*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *Hai*
Y=7 1/2
N=2 1/2


~~~

*Hai* = 18
*Iie* = 9
*Sometimes* = 3

----------


## Tabz

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi -yes
2) Natto-no
3) Hijiki-no
4) Oden-yes
5) Tofu-yes
6) Umeboshi-no
7) Takuan-no
8) Fried fish-yes
9) Whale-no
10) Miso soup-yes

Total=5

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house-most of the time
2) slurp your ramen-yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong-yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)-yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone-no 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)-no
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone-yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think-yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath-yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.-yes

Total=7

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon-yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes-yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand-never tried 
4) sit in "seiza"-no

Total=2

Do you :

5) like J-pop-yes
6) like kabuki-yes
7) read manga-yes
8) like sumo-yes
9) like everything that is cute-yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)-no

Total=5

----------


## yamikitsune

Sadly I can do all of them. My dad flys to Japan a lot and got me addicted to the culture.....

----------


## Cue

> Sadly I can do all of them. My dad flys to Japan a lot and got me addicted to the culture.....


Haha, "sadly", eh? 
Welcome to JREF, Yamikitsune, by the way.  :Smiling:

----------


## neko-san

I got
*FOOD: 5
Etiquette: 3
Cultural adaptation: 7*
Ah well. I would have gotten higher in food if i knew what half the stuff was. I'll eat just about anything  :Poh:  
Etiquette seems normal for me cuz i really cant be formal no matter how hard i try.
Funt test man. Great idea

----------


## Otenba

> Alright, this test was made by me and can still be improved. Feel free to add more. But here we go. Count the number of yes for each category, so that you know how Japanese you are from 0 to 10 for each, then in total (Japanese are welcome to take the test too  ) :
> *Food*
> Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :
> 5
> 
> 
> *Etiquette*
> Do you :
> 1
> ...


Harrharr forgive me, I'm Isragerman  :Wavey:

----------


## KirinMan

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :
1) Sushi *Yes*
2) Natto *Yes*
3) Hijiki *Yes*
4) Oden *Yes*
5) Tofu *Yes*
6) Umeboshi *Yes*
7) Takuan *Yes*
8) Fried fish *Yes*
9) Whale *Yes*
10) Miso soup *Yes*

*Etiquette*
Do you :
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *Yes*
2) slurp your ramen *Yes*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *Yes*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *Yes*
5) bow when you talk on the phone *Yes*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *Yes*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone *Yes*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think *Yes*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath*(Dont use a bath only shower)*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. *Yes*

*Cultural adaptation*
Can you :
1) Sleep on a futon *Yes*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *Yes*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *Dont ride bicycles,Location kind of problem* 
4) sit in "seiza"*Only when ABSOLUTELY necessary*
Do you :
5) like J-pop *Not just NO but HECK no* 
6) like kabuki *Yes*
7) read manga *Only when bored*
8) like sumo *Yes*
9) like everything that is cute* No actually prefer "biijin kei"*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *Only when I have sore muscles*

*10-10-7*

----------


## chickie

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :
1) Sushi *Yes*
2) Natto *Yes!*
3) Hijiki *Yes!*
4) Oden *Yes*
5) Tofu *Yes*
6) Umeboshi *Yes*
7) Takuan *Yes*
8) Fried fish *Yes*
9) Whale *Erm, no... I hate the smell of them tho my father likes them*
10) Miso soup *Yes*
*Etiquette*
Do you :
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *Yes*
2) slurp your ramen *No* I can't. I don't like ramen tbh.
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *Yes*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *Yes*
5) bow when you talk on the phone *Yes* :Blush:  
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *Yes*(tho I don't like buying amiyage...)
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone *Yes*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think *Yes*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath *No* I love bubble baths.
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. *Yes*
*Cultural adaptation*
Can you :
1) Sleep on a futon *Yes*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *I don't watch TV much. Is it a "no"?*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *No. Never tried.*
4) sit in "seiza" *Yes*
Do you :
5) like J-pop *Not really*
6) like kabuki *Yes*
7) read manga *Yes. I read way too many manga* 
8) like sumo *No*
9) like everything that is cute *Hmm, no*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *Yes*
*9-8-5*

----------


## kawaii_mike

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :
1) Sushi Yes...LOVE IT!!!!!  :Laughing:  
2) Natto Yes!
3) Hijiki Yes!
4) Oden Yes
5) Tofu Yes
6) Umeboshi Yes
7) Takuan Yes
8) Fried fish Yes
9) Whale Erm, no... 
10) Miso soup Yes
Etiquette
Do you :
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house Yes
2) slurp your ramen Yes.
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong Yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) Yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone No
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) Yes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listening to someone Yes
8) avoid telling people directly what you think Yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath No I love bubble baths.
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. Yes
Cultural adaptation
Can you :
1) Sleep on a futon Yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes..Yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand Yes
4) sit in "seiza" Yes
Do you :
5) like J-pop Yes Some
6) like kabuki Yes
7) read manga Yes. I read way too many manga
8) like sumo Yes
9) like everything that is cute Yes most
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) Yes
9-9-6 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## 82riceballs

haha... i got 5-5-5... i'm only 50% japanese ^^

----------


## Pepe

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - It would take death to get me to stop.
2) Natto - Dunno, but stay tuned, because when I visit Japan on the 3rd of July we shall find out!
3) Hijiki - Hi-jack? I thought that's why we had airmarshals.
4) Oden - Meh, I'll eat them when I'm hungry.
5) Tofu - Fried, in soup, battered, bruised, you serve it I'll eat it!
6) Umeboshi - Haven't crossed that bridge yet.
7) Takuan - Nor that one.
8) Fried fish - Fish 'n' Chips mate!
9) Whale - I'm a little too environmentally conscious (read: haven't had a chance to give it a whirl yet)
10) Miso soup - I am a preferred instant miso customer at my local Japanese food supermarket, does that count?

5/10

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - I'll remove your shoes when you enter my house, whether you like it or not.
2) slurp your ramen - only when alone, but yeah, I do.
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - somewhat, so 1/2 a point I guess. Please excuse me for taking the liberty.
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - we Germans invented it, the Japanese perfected it.
5) bow when you talk on the phone - no,I am an over-polite rigid German on the phone - must be seen to be believed.
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - my 'colleagues' aren't worth it, well some of them anyway.
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - 'aha......hmmmm...yeah....ahhh....yeah....hmmmhmmm m..."
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - well, I...did you see that?
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - I don't fit in a bath (6'6")
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking - to do so would demonstrate ones lack of respect for th food...respect the food DAMMIT!

6.5/10

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - I sleep where I am at, so yes.
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - I PAY to watch animes etc. So, yes, again.
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - been there, done that. Doesn't keep you dry much though.
4) sit in "seiza" - what "seiza" do they come in?

3/4

Do you :

5) like J-pop - yep.
6) like kabuki - no.
7) read manga - only in English (1/2 a point I guess).
8) like sumo - yep, and I am jealous of what they get to eat all day ong...lucky S.O.B.'s.
9) like everything that is cute - to quote my girlfriend 'PUZZONI!'. In addition, I once had a 'conversation' with a kitten. Dedication to cuteness eh?!?
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - if it is big enough, yes.

4.5/6

So..let me see...carry the one...total equals

19/30

I guess I'd better buy a kimono to compliment the rice cooker I just ordered.

----------


## Arlet

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - no (never tried  :Sad: )
2) Natto - no
3) Hijiki - no
4) Oden - no
5) Tofu - no
6) Umeboshi - no
7) Takuan - no
8) Fried fish - yes
9) Whale - no
10) Miso soup - yes

Thats 2  :Poh: 
Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - no
2) slurp your ramen - yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - sometimes, but i'll make it a no.
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone - no (once i did,  :Poh:  )
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - no
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - no
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - no (can't resist  :Poh: )
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - yes

And 4  :Smilie: 

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - yes (it's hard...)
4) sit in "seiza" - no (dont know what a seiza is...)

Thats 3  :Smilie: 

Do you :

5) like J-pop - yes
6) like kabuki - no
7) read manga - yes
8) like sumo - yes (it's fun to watch :Poh: )
9) like everything that is cute - yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - yes

And 5... so

My score... ehm : 2 + 4 + 3 + 5 = 14/30... good score i guess  :Laughing: 
Funny test!  :Bowing:

----------


## killuakaito

1) Sushi hai!
2) Natto hai!
3) Hijiki iie!
4) Oden iie!
5) Tofu hai!
6) Umeboshi IIE!
7) Takuan IIE!
8) Fried fish IIE!
9) Whale hai!
10) Miso soup HAI!

Etiquette
5/10

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house HAI
2) slurp your ramen HAI
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong IIE!
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) HAI
5) bow when you talk on the phone HAI 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) HAI
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone HAI
8) avoid teling people directly what you think HAI
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath IIE!
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. HAI

9/10
Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon HAI
2) bear Japanese TV programmes HAI
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand HAI
4) sit in "seiza" HAI

Do you :

5) like J-pop HAI!
6) like kabuki ?? HAI?
7) read manga HAI!
8) like sumo HAI!
9) like everything that is cute HAI~
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) HAI!!!

10/10 :Laughing:

----------


## Matthew Ota

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi, yes, but I think it is highly overrated
2) Natto, no have not tried it
3) Hijiki, not tried it
4) Oden, yes I like it
5) Tofu, yes I like it
6) Umeboshi, yes I like it
7) Takuan not tried it
8) Fried fish Yes
9) Whale I tried it once, OK
10) Miso soup yes I like it

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house Yes
2) slurp your ramen Yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong Yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) No
5) bow when you talk on the phone No
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) Yes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone No
8) avoid teling people directly what you think Yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath No
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. Yes

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon Yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes Yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand No
4) sit in "seiza" Yrs

Do you :

5) like J-pop Yes
6) like kabuki No
7) read manga NO
8) like sumo Yes
9) like everything that is cute Yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) Yes

----------


## Norwegiandude

Food
Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :
1) Sushi-yes
2) Natto-NO
3) Hijiki-no
4) Oden-yes
5) Tofu-Yes
6) Umebosh-no
7) Takuan-yes
8) Fried fish-yes
9) Whale-yes (actually eaten in norway, quite good)
10) Miso soup-Yup
Etiquette
Do you :
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house-yup
2) slurp your ramen-yup
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong-nope
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - Yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone -yes 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - Common tradition in norway too (except mostly only long trips)
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - Yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - no
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - No
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - try to but no
Cultural adaptation
Can you :
1) Sleep on a futon - Yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - Yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - eeasy
4) sit in "seiza" - necessity for martial arts
Do you :
5) like J-pop - No
6) like kabuki - Yes
7) read manga - yes
8) like sumo - Yes
9) like everything that is cute - no(not the way the japanese do)
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - of course!

7/10
6/10
8/10
Pretty good, my host family has a lot of meat and european food so I don't have any problems with that.

----------


## gaige

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi:yeah sometimes
2) Natto:no
3) Hijiki:no
4) Oden:no
5) Tofu:yeah
6) Umeboshi:no
7) Takuan:no
8) Fried fish:yes
9) Whale:no
10) Miso soup:yeah

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house:sometimes
2) slurp your ramen:yeah
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong:sometimes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations):not that often but yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone:no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days):yeah
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone:yeah
8) avoid teling people directly what you think:sometimes usually behind their back
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath:no
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking:yeah

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon:yeah
2) bear Japanese TV programmes:yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand :no
4) sit in "seiza":yeah for only three hours

Do you :

5) like J-pop:yes
6) like kabuki :Embarrassment: nnagatta
7) read manga:yeah
8) like sumo:yeah
9) like everything that is cute:yeah girls
10) like "onsen" (hot spring):never been but want to! :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Hara_Kei

[XD This sounds fun~]

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi: yes
2) Natto: no
3) Hijiki: yes
4) Oden: yes
5) Tofu: yes
6) Umeboshi: yes
7) Takuan: no
8) Fried fish: yes
9) Whale: yes
10) Miso soup: yes

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house: yes
2) slurp your ramen: yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong: yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations): no
5) bow when you talk on the phone : no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days): no
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone: yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think: yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath: yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking: yes

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon: yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes: yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand: yes
4) sit in "seiza": yes

Do you :

5) like J-pop: yes
6) like kabuki: no
7) read manga: yes
8) like sumo: no
9) like everything that is cute: yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring): yes

So thats: 8-7-8?

----------


## Harun

i got
5-4-7 
I don't slurp!

----------


## CrystalBlueWolf

*Food*

1) Sushi - *yes*
2) Natto - no
3) Hijiki - no
4) Oden - no (but want to try it)
5) Tofu - *yes*
6) Umeboshi - no
7) Takuan - no
8) Fried fish - *yes*
9) Whale - no
10) Miso soup - *yes (have it all the time)*

*Etiquette*

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - *yes*
2) slurp your ramen - *do noodles count?*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - *yes*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - *yes*
5) bow when you talk on the phone - no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - *i do sometimes*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - *yes*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - *yes*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - *yes, sometimes*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - *yes, i hate walking when i'm eating*

*Cultural adaptation*

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - *yes*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - *yes*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - haven't tried
4) sit in "seiza" - i think i can 

Do you :

5) like J-pop - *yes, some of it*
6) like kabuki - no
7) read manga - *does fan fiction count? i do read some manga*
8) like sumo - its ok
9) like everything that is cute - *yes*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - *yes*

----------


## Faustianideals

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi: Yes
2) Natto: No
3) Hijiki: No
4) Oden: Yes
5) Tofu: Yes
6) Umeboshi: No
7) Takuan: No
8) Fried fish: Ye
9) Whale: No
10) Miso soup: Yes

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house: Yes
2) slurp your ramen: Yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong: Yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations): I try to shake their hands, so no.
5) bow when you talk on the phone: No
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days): No
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone: Yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think: No
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath: No
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking: Yes

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon: Yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes: Sometimes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand: Good idea?
4) sit in "seiza": Yes, at times.

Do you :

5) like J-pop: Some, some musicians make me wonder if they were dropped on their heads as kids.
6) like kabuki: Actually yeah, yeah I do.
7) read manga: Yes
8) like sumo: Never watched it.
9) like everything that is cute: Sorta
10) like "onsen": Yeah

----------


## Kumi-chanmi

I got a 4-7-8

I haven't had much of the foods. But my etiquette and cultural adaptations seem to be high.

----------


## Kumi-chanmi

I got a 4-7-8

I haven't had much of the foods. But my etiquette and cultural adaptations seem to be high.

----------


## drj0402

Food: 8
Etiquette: 4
Cultural adaptation: 7

My etiquette score would probably rise if I went back.

----------


## Kasutei

I might as well gie this a go ^__^
Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi- hai (i like the tamago one & the cucumber one)
2) Natto-iie
3) Hijiki-iie
4) Oden-iie
5) Tofu-hai (yet i don't get many chances to eat it much)
6) Umeboshi-iie
7) Takuan-iie
8) Fried fish-hai
9) Whale-iie (seems cruel to munch a whale somehow)
10) Miso soup-hai (tis yummy ^__^ i go through phases of haeing it wi rice for breakfast for a month or so, then not, then going back to it. In theory i should be going back to eating it soon ^_^;;)

result - 4

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house-hai (i do this a lot, i tend to walk round the house in my "stocking feet" or bare feet a lot ^_^;)
2) slurp your ramen-hai (often actually, i'm going through a chicken ramen phase, i eat it a lot, yet i sometimes change to the prawny seafood packs)
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong-iie
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)-iie (i want to for some odd reason, yet i don't have the confidense to)
5) bow when you talk on the phone-haii (i do it without realising, yet only when i speak my friend, a fellow "aspie") 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)-iie (;_; erm, what omiyage?)
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone-hai (another thing i do without realising ^_^;)
8) avoid teling people directly what you think-hai (but thats just me being me, yet i tend to grump to other people, mainly family later on)
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath-hai (seeing as i only hae a shower, lol)
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.-hai

result - 7

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon-hai (i'm a navy-brat, i've had to sleep on a few floor level things when in the process of moving house ^__^; seeing as the bed got packed up)
2) bear Japanese TV programmes-haii (so much that i get bored with whats on the digital tv)
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand-iie (sounds dangerous) 
4) sit in "seiza"-hai (until my legs start dying of lack of circulation, its usually when i'm engrossed in drawing-30 mins or sometimes a full hour)

result - 3

Do you :

5) like J-pop-hai! (and V-kei, and rock)
6) like kabuki-iie (i prefer Takarazuka ^_^;)
7) read manga-hai (only shoujo & some BL)
8) like sumo-iie (can't be healthy to be that size O_o)
9) like everything that is cute-hai! (i like kitty-chan & lolita fashion)
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)-iie (too social for my tastes, plus i'm not even confident to go to the pool anymore, i'd bare too much flesh O_O;;)

result - 3

^_^ soo..

conclusion - 7 (all the "hai" answers)

----------


## ChibiSara

*Food*
Can you eat:
1) Sushi - Yes
2) Natto - Yes
3) Hijiki - I'm not sure what that is, so no
4) Oden - Yes  :Laughing: 
5) Tofu - Yeeesh
6) Umeboshi - Again, not sure.
7) Takuan - Wuzzat?
8) Fried fish - Common around here, so yes  :Laughing: 
9) Whale - No, they're endangered species already.
10) Miso soup - Yes, healthy.
Points: 6

*Etiquette*
Do you:
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - Finnish custom, yes
2) slurp your ramen - Always slurp noodles, yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - Only polite, yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - Yes, it's polite and it's really a reflex, kinda.
5) bow when you talk on the phone - Sometimes xD reflex.
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - Nope, haven't got money
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - No, I just usually keep eye contact
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - Yes, people don't like it
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - No, we don't have a bathtub! ;_;
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - I might drink, but not eat.
Points: 6-7

*Cultural adaptation*
Can you :
1) Sleep on a futon - Yes, I can sleep on the cold floor if required
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - Yes! I love em! They're so funny!
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - No, I don't use an umbrella.
4) sit in "seiza" - Yes
Do you :
5) like J-pop - Yes, some
6) like kabuki - I'm not into theatre stuff, no
7) read manga - Yup
8) like sumo - Not into sports either, no
9) like everything that is cute - Love cuteness~
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - Yes, sounds relaxing
Points: 7
Total: 19-20
Is that good?

----------


## xGarnetx

Food
Can you eat:
1 Sushi - No
2 Natto - No
3 Hijiki - No
4 Oden - Yes 
5 Tofu - Yes
6 Umeboshi - No
7 Takuan - No
8 Fried fish - Yes
9 Whale - No
10 Miso soup - No
Points: 3

Etiquette
Do you:
1 remove your shoes before entering your own house - No, take them off when I enter.
2 slurp your ramen - No
3 excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - Sometimes. 
4 bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - Yes, I always bow. It's cool.  :Laughing: 
5 bow when you talk on the phone - No, but I nod my head. Does that count?
6 buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - No.
7 nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - Yes, always
8 avoid teling people directly what you think - Depends on the situation.
9 avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - Noo, I love bubbles.
10 refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - Yes, I always feel uncomfortable
Points: 6

Cultural adaptation
Can you :
1 Sleep on a futon - Yes, I can sleep anywhere, even on the chair.
2 bear Japanese TV programmes - Yes
3 ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - Noo, I can barely ride without bumping into someone/something.
4 sit in "seiza" - Yes

Do you :
5 like J-pop - Yes, but not all
6 like kabuki - Yes
7 read manga - Of course
8 like sumo - No
9 like everything that is cute - aww...yesss
10 like "onsen" - Mmmm...yes
Points: 7

----------


## asakurastar

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi- yes
2) Natto- no(never had it)
3) Hijiki- no (what)
4) Oden- no (never had it)
5) Tofu- no 
6) Umeboshi- no(what)
7) Takuan- no(what)
8) Fried fish- yes
9) Whale- no
10) Miso soup- no(never had it)

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house-no
2) slurp your ramen-no
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong-yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)-no
5) bow when you talk on the phone-no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)-no
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone-yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think-yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath-yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.-yes

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon-yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes-yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand-no(don't own a bicycle)
4) sit in "seiza"-yes

Do you :

5) like J-pop-yes
6) like kabuki-no(what)
7) read manga-yes
8) like sumo-no
9) like everything that is cute-yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)-yes

----------


## sigmentofb

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi-*Yes*
2) Natto-*No*
3) Hijiki-*No*
4) Oden-*No*
5) Tofu-*No*
6) Umeboshi-*No*
7) Takuan-*No*
8) Fried fish-*Yes*
9) Whale-*No, where can you get whale, lol*
10) Miso soup-*No*

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house-*YES!*
2) slurp your ramen-*Yes*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong-*Yes*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)-*No*
5) bow when you talk on the phone-*No*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)-*No*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone-*Yes*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think-*Yes*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath-*No*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.-*No*

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon-*Yes*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes-*Yes, watch them all the time!*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand-*No*
4) sit in "seiza"-*No*

Do you :

5) like J-pop-*No*
6) like kabuki-*No*
7) read manga-*Yes*
8) like sumo-*No*
9) like everything that is cute-*No*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)-*No*

----------


## Bintang

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi-yes
2) Natto-no
3) Hijiki-yes
4) Oden-yes
5) Tofu-yes
6) Umeboshi-no
7) Takuan-no
8) Fried fish-yes
9) Whale-no
10) Miso soup-yes


Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house-yes
2) slurp your ramen-no
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong-no
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)-yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone-no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)-yes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone-yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think-yes (but I've always been like that)
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath-no
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.-no


Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon-yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes-no
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand-yes
4) sit in "seiza"-no (not for long, anyway)

Do you :

5) like J-pop-yes
6) like kabuki-yes
7) read manga-yes
8) like sumo-yes
9) like everything that is cute-yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)-yes

----------


## EarthlyBeauty

*Food*

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - No
2) Natto - Yes
3) Hijiki - ?
4) Oden - ?
5) Tofu - Yes!
6) Umeboshi - ?
7) Takuan - ?
8) Fried fish - NO
9) Whale - BIG NO-NO
10) Miso soup - Yes

*Total=3*

*Etiquette*

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - Hehe, yeah...
2) slurp your ramen - Sure, if it's wet enough to... lol
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - Yeah, sometimes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - Always, it's a habit.
5) bow when you talk on the phone - I don't know...maybe once. hehe
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - No...
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - Always
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - Sometimes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - I never eat on the street.

*Total=9*

*Cultural adaptation*

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - Never tried it...
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - Of course. 
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - Haha, probably.  :Smilie: 
4) sit in "seiza" - Never heard of it...

Do you :

5) like J-pop - Hell no, metal is 1,000,000 times better.
6) like kabuki - Maybe a little...
7) read manga - Not really
8) like sumo - No, I hate sports.
9) like everything that is cute - No, the world is not cute.
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - I haven't ever been to one.

*Total=3*

Total Final score: 3-9-3

Hehe, not bad I guess...

----------


## Mandy

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi -yes
2) Natto - no 
3) Hijiki - never tried it
4) Oden - never tried it
5) Tofu - yes 
6) Umeboshi - yes
7) Takuan- yes
8) Fried fish - yes
9) Whale - never tried it
10) Miso soup - yes 

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - yes
2) slurp your ramen - yes 
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone - no 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - yes
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - generally

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - yes 
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - yes
4) sit in "seiza" - yes

Do you :

5) like J-pop - yes
6) like kabuki - yes
7) read manga - yes
8) like sumo - yes
9) like everything that is cute - yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - yes 


6 - 8 - 10

I didn't realise how assimilated I am till I did that!

----------


## Amaya

I tested my Japaneseness. 
Food: 4 
Etiquette: 5
Cultural adaptation: 4

I think it says enough xD

----------


## kimu_157

Food

1) Sushi YES
2) Natto NO
3) Hijiki NO
4) Oden NO
5) Tofu YES
6) Umeboshi NO
7) Takuan NO
8) Fried fish YES
9) Whale NO
10) Miso soup YES
TOTAL= 4

Etiquette

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house YES
2) slurp your ramen YES
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong NO
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) YES
5) bow when you talk on the phone NO 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) NO
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone YES
8) avoid teling people directly what you think YES
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath YES
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. YES
TOTAL= 7

Cultural adaptation

1) Sleep on a futon YES
2) bear Japanese TV programmes YES 
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand NO
4) sit in "seiza" YES 
TOTAL= 3


5) like J-pop YES
6) like kabuki NO
7) read manga NO
8) like sumo NO
9) like everything that is cute YES!
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) YES
TOTAL= 4


GRAND TOTAL= 18 ^^

----------


## Kirakira1232

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi　*yes*
2) Natto *no*
3) Hijiki *no*
4) Oden *yes*
5) Tofu *yes*
6) Umeboshi *no*
7) Takuan *no*
8) Fried fish *yes*
9) Whale *no way!*
10) Miso soup *yes*

6 out of 10

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *yes (though this isnt exclusively a Japanese thing)*
2) slurp your ramen *of course! slurping cools the soup as you gulp it!*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *no*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *no*
5) bow when you talk on the phone *no*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *yes, I seem to love shopping for souvenirs when i'm on trips*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone *yes*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think *no*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath *I dont really take baths so no*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. *yes*

5/10

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon *yes*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *oddly enough yes* 
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *yes*
4) sit in "seiza" *no...my knees get too numb*

Do you :

5) like J-pop *yes*
6) like kabuki *no*
7) read manga *yes*
8) like sumo *no*
9) like everything that is cute *yes*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *yes*

7/10

----------


## Michelliej

*Food*

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi *yes*
2) Natto *no*
3) Hijiki *no*
4) Oden *no*
5) Tofu *no*
6) Umeboshi *no*
7) Takuan *yes*
8) Fried fish *yes*
9) Whale *no*
10) Miso soup *yes*


*Etiquette*

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *yes*
2) slurp your ramen *yes*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *no*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *yes*
5) bow when you talk on the phone *no*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *yes*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone *yes*
8) avoid teling people directly what you think *yes*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath *no*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. *no*

*Cultural adaptation*

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon *no*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *yes*
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *yes*
4) sit in "seiza" *yes*

Do you :

5) like J-pop *yes*
6) like kabuki *no*
7) read manga *yes*
8) like sumo *no*
9) like everything that is cute *yes*
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *yes*

Totals : 4 - 6 - 7  :Cool:

----------


## Kenjirou

7
5
6
I guess I'll have to work and rough out my unJapanese self while I'm over there next year >< I don't think I'm ever gonna start bowing on the phone though it just looks so stupid 0.0 lol

----------


## bluepilot

10 for food

8 for ettiquette because I tend to tell people EXACTLY what I think of them and I love my bubbly baths

Learning to slurp raman took some practice though but please don't ask how I picked up the habit of bowing on the phone 0.0

Cultural adaption

Cultural adaptation
9 because I cannot bear to like everything that is cute.

Total 27

However, I would think that my general attitude renders me about as Japanese as Queen Victoria

----------


## tada

3 - 8 - 7.

I don't know what a seiza is, and don't think I could ride with an umbrella in one hand. Being a native Seattleite, I never use an umbrella! Also, I think the no eating or drinking while walking thing is stupid, and some of the younger people do too (I've seen quite a few people do it in Shibuya).

----------


## Chirpy9

Food
Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :
Being vegetarian, I'm sure of loosing out points here  :Buuh: 
1) Sushi *No*
2) Natto *No*
3) Hijiki *No*
4) Oden *No*
5) Tofu *Yes*
6) Umeboshi *Yes*
7) Takuan *Yes*
8) Fried fish *No*
9) Whale *No*
10) Miso soup *No*
Etiquette
Do you :
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house *Yes*
2) slurp your ramen *No*
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong *No*
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) *Yes*
5) bow when you talk on the phone *No*
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) *Yes*
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone *Yes*
8) avoid telling people directly what you think *Yes*
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath *Yes*
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking *No*
Cultural adaptation
Can you :
1) Sleep on a futon *Yes*
2) bear Japanese TV programmes *Yes*. Good learning!
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand *No*
4) sit in "seiza" *Yes*
Do you :
5) like J-pop *No*. Not much fond of
6) like kabuki *Yes*
7) read manga *Yes*
8) like sumo *Not really*
9) like everything that is cute *Yes* :So cute !: 
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) *Yes*, very much
That makes the score as: 3/6/7.
Vegetarians should be given some relaxation  :Poh:

----------


## goticazen

4\8\7 nice...i like more the style then food...

----------


## iamyours2007

[QUOTE=Maciamo;78768]Alright, this test was made by me and can still be improved. Feel free to add more. But here we go. Count the number of yes for each category, so that you know how Japanese you are from 0 to 10 for each, then in total (Japanese are welcome to take the test too  :Smiling:  ) :
*Food*
Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :
1) Sushi - somehow
2) Natto - it's a big NO
3) Hijiki - yes
4) Oden - yes
5) Tofu - yes 
6) Umeboshi - yes
7) Takuan - yes
8) Fried fish - yes
9) Whale - NO
10) Miso soup - yes
*Etiquette*
Do you :
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - i do
2) slurp your ramen - nope, practiced but can't bear with it
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - nope
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - yep
5) bow when you talk on the phone - hmmm.. sometimes..unconsciously 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - only when i feel like buying...lol
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - i do
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - nope
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - yes
*Cultural adaptation*
Can you :
1) Sleep on a futon - yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - yes! yes!
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - nope..too hard to do.
4) sit in "seiza" - only when needed
Do you :
5) like J-pop - yes
6) like kabuki - i do
7) read manga - depends on the story
8) like sumo - yes
9) like everything that is cute - all the time
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - pretty much

----------


## Remixer

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - No
2) Natto - No
3) Hijiki - No
4) Oden - Yes
5) Tofu - No
6) Umeboshi - Yes
7) Takuan - No
8) Fried fish - Yes
9) Whale - Yes
10) Miso soup - Yes

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - Yes
2) slurp your ramen - Yes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - No
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - Yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone - No
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - No
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - Yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - No
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - Yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - Yes

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - Yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - No
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - Yes
4) sit in "seiza" - No

Do you :

5) like J-pop - No
6) like kabuki - No
7) read manga - Yes
8) like sumo - No
9) like everything that is cute - No
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - Yes


5 - 6 - 4  :Smilie: 



Remixer

----------


## Jericho Desu

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :
1) Sushi
2) Natto
3) Hijiki
4) Oden
5) Tofu
6) Umeboshi
7) Takuan
8) Fried fish
9) Whale
10) Miso soup

Total = 4 yes

*Etiquette*
Do you :
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house
2) slurp your ramen
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)
5) bow when you talk on the phone 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone
8) avoid teling people directly what you think
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.

Total = 6 yes

*Cultural adaptation*
Can you :
1) Sleep on a futon
2) bear Japanese TV programmes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand 
4) sit in "seiza"
Do you :
5) like J-pop
6) like kabuki
7) read manga
8) like sumo
9) like everything that is cute
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)

Total = 6 yes

So thats 16/30 lol, thing is I haven't tried many varieties of Japanese food or experienced alot of the things listed. If I tried this test again in 2-3 years I bet I'd get a higher score.  :Bluush:

----------


## Beautiful_Poison

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi
2) Natto
3) Hijiki
4) Oden
5) Tofu
6) Umeboshi
7) Takuan
8) Fried fish
9) Whale
10) Miso soup

Total= 2

Sushi, Fried Fish, and Whale are things I can't eat. I don't know what Nato, Hijiki, Oden, Umeboshi, and Takuan is. I can eat Tofu and Miso soup. I eat that all the time

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house
2) slurp your ramen
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)
5) bow when you talk on the phone 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone
8) avoid teling people directly what you think
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.

Total = 6
Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon
2) bear Japanese TV programmes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand 
4) sit in "seiza"

Do you :

5) like J-pop
6) like kabuki
7) read manga
8) like sumo
9) like everything that is cute
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)

Total = 8

My bed used to be a futon, I watch Japanese shows all the time, I can't ride a bike, I sit in seiza all the time, I love J-pop, I've seen a few kabuki, I read manga like crazy, I like sumo, and my room is filled with random cutesy things.

I am 16/30. I haven't tried a lot of Japanese things.

----------


## Raurtom

I scored 0-0-2

lol, honestly

----------


## Miharu_Nakashima

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi no
2) Natto no
3) Hijiki no
4) Oden no
5) Tofu it depends
6) Umeboshi no
7) Takuan no
8) Fried fish sometimes
9) Whale no
10) Miso soup once a long time ago

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house yes
2) slurp your ramen sometimes
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)no
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think yes
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath yes
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.yes

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon I think
2) bear Japanese TV programmes maybe(not porn)
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand yes
4) sit in "seiza" I think

Do you :

5) like J-pop YES!
6) like kabuki what?
7) read manga yes
8) like sumo not really
9) like everything that is cute YES
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) mmm hot spring

----------


## Tomii515

I've already done this a while ago, but I'm bored, so what the hell.

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - yes
2) Natto - never tried it
3) Hijiki - never tried it
4) Oden - yes
5) Tofu - yes
6) Umeboshi - never tried it
7) Takuan - never tried it
8) Fried fish - yes
9) Whale - never tried it
10) Miso soup - yes

SCORE: 5

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - yes
2) slurp your ramen - no
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - no
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - no
5) bow when you talk on the phone - no 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - no
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - no
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - no
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - no

SCORE: 2

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - yes
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - yes 
4) sit in "seiza" - yes

Do you :

5) like J-pop - yes
6) like kabuki - no
7) read manga - no
8) like sumo - no
9) like everything that is cute - no
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - never been in one

SCORE: 5

So I'm 5-2-5. That's probably not that good, and I'm sure the last time I took this test thing, I scored higher cause I was weird. Not that I'm not now, but ya know...  :Relieved:

----------


## Rosalie

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi - yes
2) Natto - never tried it
3) Hijiki - never tried it
4) Oden - never tried it
5) Tofu - yes
6) Umeboshi - never tried it
7) Takuan - never tried it
8) Fried fish - yes
9) Whale - never tried it
10) Miso soup - yes

SCORE: 4

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - yes
2) slurp your ramen - no
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - no
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone - no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - no
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - no
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - no
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - yes

SCORE: 4

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - never tried it but one day i will
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - yes
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - yes
4) sit in "seiza" - yes

Do you :

5) like J-pop - yes
6) like kabuki - yes
7) read manga - yes
8) like sumo - no
9) like everything that is cute - yes
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) - never been in one

SCORE: 7

4-4-7
average... i think lol

----------


## chifuani4japan

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :Hai=yes/ Iie=no

1) Sushi= hai! 
2) Natto= Iie
3) Hijiki=hai
4) Oden=hai
5) Tofu=hai
6) Umeboshi=hai
7) Takuan=hai
8) Fried fish=hai
9) Whale=Iie, It taste ok, but I like whales to live.
10) Miso soup=hai

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house=Hai
2) slurp your ramen=Hai
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong=Hai
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations)Hai
5) bow when you talk on the phone=/Iie
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)=Hai
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone=Hai
8) avoid teling people directly what you think=soso(sometimes)
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath=hai
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking.=Hai

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon=Hai
2) bear Japanese TV programmes=Hai
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand=hai
4) sit in "seiza"=Hai

Do you :

5) like J-pop=hai
6) like kabuki=hai
7) read manga=hai and view anime
8) like sumo=Hai
9) like everything that is cute=Hai
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)=Hai! Hai!, Hai!



I score 8-8-10 :Cool:

----------


## ]-wandering-raven-[

Food

Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :

1) Sushi I love it!
2) Natto Just EWW
3) Hijiki no 
4) Oden no
5) Tofu yuch
6) Umeboshi don't like, don't dislike...
7) Takuan mhmm!
8) Fried fish hell yeah!
9) Whale Not my kinda fish
10) Miso soup yeah, although I prefer my country's waterzooi xD

6/10

Etiquette

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house Yes
2) slurp your ramen Yes 
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong Yes
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) yes
5) bow when you talk on the phone no
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) no, but I do treat the lunch often 
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone yeah
8) avoid teling people directly what you think yeah
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath yup
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. no
8/10
Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon honestly, I love doing so xD
2) bear Japanese TV programmes yeah, better then watching M!LF
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand yup
4) sit in "seiza" yeah

Do you :

5) like J-pop yup
6) like kabuki yeah, I think it's neat
7) read manga yeah, shonen jump ftw
8) like sumo yeah, who doesn't like fat men wrestling?
9) like everything that is cute ...I'm gonna have to admit a yes, I even sleep with a cute plushie >_>
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) Oh god yes, even a normal bath has to be near boiling for me  :Relieved: 

10/10


So that makes 

6 /8 /10

wow, I'm kinda suprized

----------


## RavenRockstar

Food
Can you eat/Do you like (if you don't know what it is, then "no") :
1) Sushi 
2) Natto 
3) Hijiki 
4) Oden 
5) Tofu 
6) Umeboshi 
7) Takuan 
8) Fried fish 
9) Whale 
10) Miso soup 
8/10

Etiquette
Do you :
1) remove your shoes before entering your own house 
2) slurp your ramen 
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong 
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) 
5) bow when you talk on the phone 
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days)
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone
8) avoid teling people directly what you think 
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath 
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. 
9/10

Cultural adaptation
Can you :
1) Sleep on a futon 
2) bear Japanese TV programmes 
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand 
4) sit in "seiza" 
Do you :
5) like J-pop
6) like kabuki 
7) read manga
8) like sumo 
9) like everything that is cute
10) like "onsen" (hot spring) 
9/10

TOTAL:
8/9/9
 :Cool:

----------


## Putrefaction

Food: 0

Etiquette

Do you :

3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone
8) avoid teling people directly what you think

(3)

Cultural adaptation

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon

(1)

----------


## ]-wandering-raven-[

wow , talk about a low score xD

----------


## Putrefaction

To be honest, of the three I got, I would think two are not related to Japanese. Directly telling, and nodding / sound agreements. My friend has a futon that did not look like



But looked like 



It wasn't too easy, but I did it.

----------


## Chococake00

Food 7/10



1) Sushi -Yes!!!!
2) Natto -Yes
3) Hijiki - No, Never seen
4) Oden -Yes
5) Tofu -Yes
6) Umeboshi -Yes
7) Takuan -No never seen
8) Fried fish - Yes
9) Whale -No never seen
10) Miso soup -Yes



Etiquette 6/10

Do you :

1) remove your shoes before entering your own house - Always
2) slurp your ramen - Yes 
3) excuse yourself all the time even when you are not wrong - someatimes (half point?)
4) bow (even slightly) when greeting or seeing someone off (in formal situations) - Yes, always in formal!!
5) bow when you talk on the phone - ocasionally... (half point??)
6) buy omiyage for your colleagues, friends or family when you go somewhere (even for a few days) - no
7) nod or make little sounds agreement showing that you are listenning to someone - yes
8) avoid teling people directly what you think - depends (half point??)
9) avoid putting soap or foam in your bath - NO not in america thats not posible... -_-
10) refrain from eating in the street or while standing/walking. - no... & only older generation japanese people do that to begin with... (younger acctually do this) (half point??)


Cultural adaptation 3/4

Can you :

1) Sleep on a futon - Yup
2) bear Japanese TV programmes - Love um
3) ride a bicycle with an umbrella in one hand - i cant even ride a bike -_- 
4) sit in "seiza" - yes



Do you : 4.5/6

5) like J-pop - fave music ever (listening to it now)
6) like kabuki - ok with it -_- (half point?)
7) read manga - Yep
8) like sumo - eew no
9) like everything that is cute - YEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (*3*)(>_<)(^_^)
10) like "onsen" (hot spring)- Yees!




When i was little i could use chopsticks b4 forks, & still suck at fork & knife skills and im not asian so... 

but 4 some reason everyone thinks im jap... -_- lol

----------

